# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Γίναμε μια πολύτεκνη οικογένεια.....!!!!

## vicky_ath

*Όσοι έχουμε παπαγάλους από μικρή ηλικία, έχουμε σίγουρα αξέχαστες αναμνήσεις από την ενασχόληση μαζί τους! Τα ταίσματα, τα παιχνίδια, τα χάδια, την εκπαίδευση! Έτσι κ εγώ με τα Φι-Φι μου.. τα δύο κοκατίλ που έχουν έρθει στα χέρια μου από μωρά κ αποτελούν μέλος της οικογένειας!
Όμως νομίζω, κ μπορούν να το επιβεβαιώσουν όσοι το έχουν ζήσει, η πιο όμορφη στιγμή είναι όταν βλέπεις τα πουλάκια σου να γίνονται ζευγάρι κ να δημιουργούν τη δική τους οικογένεια.... να γίνουν γονείς κ να μεγαλώνουν τα δικά τους παιδάκια!

Ήρθε η στιγμή να γίνει αυτό κ για εμάς! Τα πουλάκια μου είναι πλέον σε ηλικία αναπαραγωγής (η Φρόσω σχεδόν 2 χρονών κ ο Φάμπιο 1,5) κ περίπου στα μέσα Σεπτεμβρίου ξεκίνησαν να ζευγαρώνουν συστηματικά! Η διατροφή τους ήταν όσο πιο πλούσια γινόταν! Φρέσκο αυγό μέρα παρά μέρα, αυγοτροφή που μας έφερε ο Δημήτρης από τη Νάξο με χίλια δυο καλούδια μέσα, τα αγαπημένα τους τρόφιμα που γνωρίζω ότι τρώνε σε μεγάλες ποσότητες(π.χ. καλαμπόκι, μπρόκολο)! Επίσης τους χορηγούσα κ ferti-vit(για μικρό όμως σχετικά διάστημα) για παίρνουν όλες τις απαραίτητες βιταμίνες κ να ενισχυθεί η γονιμότητά τους! Μπήκε κ η φωλίτσα την οποία κατέλαβαν από την πρώτη στιγμή κ περνούσαν πολλές ώρες μέσα!






Συνολικά είχαμε 5 αυγά, ξεκινώντας από τις 08/10 ερχόταν ένα κάθε δεύτερη μέρα! Το ζεύγος κλωσσούσε από την στιγμή που γεννήθηκε το δεύτερο αυγό με μεγάλη αφοσίωση, τη μέρα ο Φάμπιο κ το βράδυ η Φρόσω!




Στην ωοσκόπηση 3 απο τα αυγά μας έδειχναν να αναπτύσσονται κανονικά κ μικρές ζωούλες να μεγαλώνουν μέσα τους!


31/10/2011: Ώσπου ήρθε η μέρα να γεννηθεί το πρώτο μωράκι!!!


Ο στοργικός πατέρας το τάιζε συνέχεια από την πρώτη στιγμή, ενώ η μανούλα ζέσταινε τα υπόλοιπα αδερφάκια!!!



01/11/2011: Το δεύτερο πουλάκι προσπαθεί να βγει από το αυγό(το πρώτο από αριστερά!)... φωνάζει κ κουνιέται!! (αν καταφέρετε να αγνοήσετε τη φωνή του Φάμπιο θα ακούσετε τη φωνή του μικρού μέσα απο το αυγό!)



Λίγη ώρα μετά τα κατάφερε!!! Γιούπιιιιι!!!!!

Κ άρχισε τις βόλτες μαζί μέσα στη φωλίτσα!!


02/11/2011: Τα αδερφάκια παρεούλα!!


03/11/2011: Έσκασε επιτέλους κ το τρίτο αυγό μας!!!



**05/11/2011: Λάβαμε τα δαχτυλιδάκια μας από την Πωλίνα, μέσω Νάξου(χαχα..), την οποία υπερευχαριστούμε!!!!


07/11/2011: Βγήκαμε βολτίτσα...


1ο μωράκι: 8 ημερών



2ο μωράκι: 7 ημερών

3ο μωράκι: 5 ημερών


09/11/2011: Ανοίξαμε τα μάτια μας... κ φωνάζουμε πολύυυυ!!!! Επίσης τα 2 πρώτα μωρά έβγαλαν κ τσουλουφάκια!!


Το 1ο μωρό(10 ημερών) φόρεσε κ το δαχτυλίδι του!

Τα ποδαράκια μας είναι ασπρόμαυρα.......!!!


2ο μωράκι!


3ο μωράκι! Άνοιξε τα μάτια του μόλις στις 7 ημέρες! Άραγε θα έχει κίτρινο τσουλουφάκι ή πάμε για γκρι 3 στα 3???


Θα σας κρατάμε ενήμερους για την ανάπτυξή μας.....!!!!! Κοινώς.... θα σας πρήξουμε με φωτογραφίες κ βιντεάκια.....!!!

*Ένα τεράστιο ευχαριστώ στο Δημήτρη(mitsman) που ανέχτηκε(κ ανέχεται ακόμα...) όλες μου τις ερωτήσεις, αλλά κυρίως για την πολύτιμη βοήθειά του!!!
Κ φυσικά στην Πωλίνα που βοήθησε τα μωρά μου να αποκτήσουν ταυτότητα!!!!!!!*  :Party0024:  :Party0024:  :Party0024:

----------


## NoAngeL

Υπέροχα τα μωράκια σου Βίκυ και φανταστικό φωτορεπορταζ!! Φτου φτου, να σου ζήσουν οι ψυχούλες!

----------


## nuntius

Θυμάααασαι καλή μου Μαθήτρια, που σου έλεγα ότι είσαι πολύ τυχερή;;;; Να ένας λόγος ακόμα...τι πιο όμορφο από το να βλέπεις τα παιδιά σου να κάνουν παιδάκια κ να γίνεσαι δυο φορές μαμά τους;;;  :Happy:  Οι γονείς είναι πανέμορφοι, λες και έχουν χαμόγελο στα πρόσωπά τους, αλλά τα μικρά δεινοσαυράκια κλέβουν όλη την παράσταση!!! Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο σε εσένα που τους παρείχες κάθε βοήθεια και όλη σου την αφοσίωση και ακόμα περισσότερα στους ίδιους τους γονείς! Να είσαι καλά να τα καμαρώσεις να μεγαλώνουν είτε κοντά σου είτε σε σπιτικά άξια της εμπιστοσύνης σου... και έχω και την Λίλι τώρα στον ώμο να μου λέει...ίου ίουυ ίουυυυυ κρα ίουυυυ = "Εγώ πότε θα γίνω μάναααααα;;;"  :Party0024:  Να την χαίρεσαι, Βικόνιιιιιιιιιιιιιι... ολόκληρη την οικογένεια Τσουλουφίου  :Jumping0011:

----------


## geam

να σου ζήσουν!!!! αντε ωραία!!!! αν και δεν τα λές πανέμορφα σε αυτή την φάση, αλλά όταν μεγαλώσουν ελπίζω να γίνουν κουκλια σαν την μαμά τους!!!! το τονίζω: σαν την μαμά τους!!!!

----------


## geam

παντως το καλυτερο... το στάδιο πριν τα αυγά δηλαδή .... δεν το αποθανάτισες....

----------


## geam

και τραγουδάκι... χαχα

----------


## NoAngeL

> παντως το καλυτερο... το στάδιο πριν τα αυγά δηλαδή .... δεν το αποθανάτισες....


Και όμως... αν θυμάμαι καλά το είχε απαθανατίσει! Είχε μπει σχετικό βίντεο, σωστά θυμάμαι Βικάκι;  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## vicky_ath

> να σου ζήσουν!!!! αντε ωραία!!!! αν και δεν τα λές πανέμορφα σε αυτή την φάση, αλλά όταν μεγαλώσουν ελπίζω να γίνουν κουκλια σαν την μαμά τους!!!! το τονίζω: σαν την μαμά τους!!!!


Θα προτιμούσα να μοιάξουν από το μπαμπά τους.... 




> παντως το καλυτερο... το στάδιο πριν τα αυγά δηλαδή .... δεν το αποθανάτισες....


Μα πόσο πίσω είσαι????????




Για το τραγούδι... απλά respect στο ΘΕΟ!!!!

----------


## jk21

ΒΙΚΥ μου να τα χαιρεσαι και περισσοτερο απο εσενα οι δυο τυχεροι γονεις ! παντα τετοια και καλη συνεχεια τωρα που πηρανε μπροστα ! 

* υπεροχες φωτο ,τρυφερα βιντεο ,πολυ καλη παρουσιαση !!!

----------


## Oneiropagida

Βίκυ πολλά συγχαρητήρια και σε σένα αλλά και στα γλυκά σου κουταλάκια που με τόση φροντίδα και αφοσίωση μεγαλώνουν τα μικρά τους!!!!!!! 
Να χαίρεσαι την πολύτεκνη οικογένειά σου!!!  :Happy0064:

----------


## marlene

*Πεθαινωωωωωωω ........... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Τι μωρά είναι αυτάαααα.........?????????????????*  :Happy0045:   :Happy0045:   :Happy0045:   :Happy0045:   :Happy0045:   :Happy0045:   ​ :Happy0045:  
*

χαχαχαχαχαχχχ..... Εντάξει, εγώ ομολογώ ότι το ήξερα και τα έχω δει κ από κοντά.....!!!! Αλλά τι να σας πρωτο-πω ρε παιδιά....... 


Ας ξεκινήσω από τον Φάμπιο που αλλάξε ριζικά από τότε που ξύπνησε μέσα του το ...πατρικό ένστικτο.....!!!!!!!! Πριν το πουλί αυτό ήταν το πιο χαδιάρικο πλάσμα του κόσμου... Κάτι σαν φτερωτό γατί !!

Εεε τώρα, μην είσαι ξένος και κάνεις να πλησιάσεις πολύ κλουβί κ φωλιά ....θα σε τσουρομαδήσει!!! Συνεχές τάισμα, φύλαξη, πρέπει να καταθέσω αυτοί οι κοκατιλο-γονείς είναι εξαιρετικοί.....!!!!!

Και τα μικρούλιαααα.......... *  :Love0034:   :Love0034:   :Love0034:   :Love0034:  *Στη φάση που τα πέτυχα εγώ, κοιμόντουσαν αγκαλίτσα.. έχοντας τα κεφαλάκια τους το ένα στον ώμο του άλλου, λες κ είναι πιασμένα αγκαλιά....!!!!!!!!!!

Δεν υπάρχουν λόγια παιδιά, πραγματικά...... Είναι κάτι που η ίδια μάλλον δεν θα χαρώ ποτέ με τα δικά μου πουλιά λόγο ηλικίας, μα είναι εξίσου μεγάλη η χαρά όταν μοιράζεσαι την ευτυχία μίας καλής φίλης.....!!!!!!*  :Love0038: *

Πολλά πολλά μπράβο, Βικόνι μου...!!!! Είναι η αγάπη που προσφέρετε σε αυτά τα πλασματάκια που έκανε να πάνε όλα καλά ...!!! Εύχομαι να δούμε σύντομα τα μικρούλια και στο κλαδί !!!!!!!!!!!!!*  :Bird1: *


Υ.Γ. 1 : Βίκυ, στο πρώτο σεμινάριο πλεξίματος που θα πετύχω θα σε ενημερώσω άμεσα...!!!! Ντροπή μας και αίσχος, Γιαγιά και Θεία!!!! Ούτε ένα πουλοβεράκι δεν έχουμε στα μωρά να ζεστάνουν τις φτερούγες τους....!!!!!!!!!*  :Embarrassment: *

Υ.Γ. 2 : Μητσάκο και Πωλίνα, είστε φοβεροί.....!!!!! Να' στε καλά που βοηθάτε τόσο πολύ.....!!!*  :Party0038: *    
*

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Θελω κι εγω  :sad:  ζηλευω.......Παρ'ολ'αυτα να σου ζησουν....Ειναι πανεμορφα......Να τα χαιρεσαι.....Το βιντεο ολα τα λεφτα.......

----------


## zack27

Να σας ζησουν οι χνουδομπαλιτσες!!!!!
με το καλο να μεγαλωσουν!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mariakappa

αχ τετοια βλεπω και θελω να γινω κοκατιλομανα.λυπηθητε με εχω ηδη 5!!!!!
να σου ζησουν.παντα με υγεια.

----------


## Mits_Pits

Εχω λιωσει με την φωτος!
Ειναι απλα τελειες!!!
Μετα απο αυτες τις φωτος αρχιζω να βλεπω τα pied με αλλο ματι.....

Να σου ζησουν και  να ειναι καλα γονεις και μικρα!!!!!


ΥΓ Περιμενουμε πολλες πολλες φωτος!!!!!!

----------


## demis

Απιστευτοοοοοο εμεινα πραγματικα!! Πανεμορφα τα μικρα να σου ζησουν, κ να τα ζουλας καθημερινως τα μαγουλακια τουυυςςς.

----------


## Εφη

βίκυ μου είναι απλά πανέμορφα..σε ευχαριστούμε για το ρεπορταζ με τις φωτο..απίστευτη εμπειρία.να τα χαίρεσαι ::

----------


## Asmodeus

Απλα τελειο , σου ευχωμαι τα καλυτερα και σε ευχαριστουμε!

----------


## serafeim

φανταστικο... τελειο... να σου ζησουν και οτι καλυτερο σου ευχομαι πολυ ωραια παρουσιαση μου εκανε εντυπωση πηρες μαθηματα απο μαρλεν? θελω κι εγωωωω!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τα υπέροχα λόγια κ τις ευχές!!!!! Φτύστε τα τα καμάρια μου σας παρακαλώ, εεεε?????
Η ευτυχία μου είναι απερίγραπτη... εύχομαι όλοι να το ζήσετε κάποια στιγμή με τα δικά σας πουλάκια!!
Σεραφείμ το ξέρεις αυτό που λένε "αν δεν ταιριάζαμε, δε θα συμπεθεριάζαμε"??? Έτσι κ εγώ με τη Μάρλεν...Μπορεί να μην γράφω συχνά τόσα λόγια, αλλά κατά βάθος τα καταφέρνω μάλλον... χαχαχα!!

----------


## demis

φτου φτου φτου φτου φτου φτου φτου φτου φτου φτου φτου φτου  φτου φτου φτου φτου φτου φτου φτου φτου φτου φτου φτου φτου φτου φτου φτου φτου φτου φτου φτου φτου φτου φτου φτου φτου φτου φτου φτου φτου φτου φτου φτου φτου φτου φτου φτου φτου  φτου φτου φτου φτου φτου φτου φτου φτου φτου φτου φτου φτου φτου φτου φτου φτου φτου φτου φτου φτου φτου φτου φτου φτου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## serafeim

> Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τα υπέροχα λόγια κ τις ευχές!!!!! Φτύστε τα τα καμάρια μου σας παρακαλώ, εεεε?????
> Η ευτυχία μου είναι απερίγραπτη... εύχομαι όλοι να το ζήσετε κάποια στιγμή με τα δικά σας πουλάκια!!
> Σεραφείμ το ξέρεις αυτό που λένε "αν δεν ταιριάζαμε, δε θα συμπεθεριάζαμε"??? Έτσι κ εγώ με τη Μάρλεν...Μπορεί να μην γράφω συχνά τόσα λόγια, αλλά κατά βάθος τα καταφέρνω μάλλον... χαχαχα!!


πρωτα απο ολα χχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχ  χ φτου!!!!
την ξερω βικυ και σας ταιριαξε μια χαρα...αντε αντε  :Happy:

----------


## Oneiropagida

Νομίζω Βίκυ ότι θα την χρειαστείς!!!!! χα χα χα χα 


Ααααααα πάρε και αυτό καλού κακού!!!!!!!

----------


## PAIANAS

Bικάκι είναι αυτές οι διαφορές που ξεχωρίζουν τις γυναίκες από εμάς τους μαντράχαλους...δεν θα μπορούσα να φανταστώ ότι θα έβγαζα τόσο τρυφερό ,αναλυτικό ,περιγραφικό φωτορεπορτάζ με όλα τα στάδια της δημιουργίας .να είσαι πάντα άξια και να μοιράζεσαι τη χαρά σου με τους γύρω σου ...α κι απ'ότι φαίνεται θα γίνεις στοργική και υπεύθυνη μητέρα (κι όχι μόνο για τα φτερωτά ''παιδιά'' σου).και πάλι να σου ζήσουν !!

----------


## vicky_ath

Σας χιλιοευχαριστώ κ πάλι!!!! Μετά από μια δύσκολη εβδομάδα νομίζω είναι σημαντικό να δούμε όλοι μας πως η ζωή συνεχίζεται κ μάλιστα με τόσο όμορφο τρόπο!
Τέτοιες καταστάσεις με κάνουν να μην χάνω το χαμόγελό μου!!!! Κ ελπίζω μέσα από τις φωτογραφίες να σας μετέδωσα λίγη από τη δική μου χαρά όταν αντικρύζω αυτές τις φατσούλες!

----------


## geam

δηλαδή τώρα θα γράφεις τα 6 ΦΙ???

----------


## vicky_ath

Η μάνα μου πρότεινε να πιάσουμε άλλο γράμμα τώρα....

----------


## geam

όχι το ΧΙ όμως...

----------


## vicky_ath

Είμαι ανάμεσα στο ΧΙ κ στο ΜΙ.....

----------


## geam

το ΠΙ το σκέφτηκες????

----------


## vicky_ath

> το ΠΙ το σκέφτηκες????


Ομολογώ πως όχι.... το συνιστάς????

----------


## geam

χαχα σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις

----------


## vicky_ath

Όπως ας πούμε αν τα ονομάσω *Π*ανέξυπνο, *Π*ανέμορφο κ *Π*άνω-απ'ολα-μετριόφρων.....????

----------


## geam

το πρωτο το πέτυχες στο περίπου

----------


## Pardalw...

να σου ζησουν βικυ!στο τελος 8α με πεισετε κ εμενα!λιγο χρονο παραπανω να ειχα!!

----------


## μαρια ν

Βικη να σου ζησουν τα τσουλουφακια σου ειναι κουκλακια

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

βικυ οπως το ειπες...ειναι η καλητερη στιγμη!
να τα χαιρεσαι! ειναι φοβερα και τρομερα!!!!!!!!

θελω και εγωωωωω...!

----------


## maria-karolina

Κοριτσάκι μου τι να πρωτοπώ? Να σου ζήσουν? Να τα χαίρεσαι? Να ζήσετε μαζί μια υπέροχη ζωή??? Δεν μπορούσα να σταματήσω να κοιτάω τις φωτογραφίες σου και να διαβάζω το κειμενάκι σου!!!! Μπορώ απόλυτα να καταλάβω την ευτυχία σου, τα συναισθήματά σου... Σας στέλνω σε όλους ένα πολύ γλυκό φιλάκι, ιδιαίτερα στο Φάμπιο που είναι η αδυναμία μου και που είναι τόσο άξιος πατέρας!!! Ελπίζω να τα γνωρίσω από κοντά στο επόμενό μου ταξιδάκι και να τους δώσω από ένα φιλάκι!!! Βάζε μας συνέχεια φωτογραφίες, ήδη τα αγαπώ!!!!

----------


## prodigy

μπραβο ρε βικυ τωρα το ειδα!!!!!!χαρηκα πολυ!!!!!!αντε να δουμε κιαλο υλικο απο τις χνουδομπαλιτσες.......και πιος τα φτανει αν μεγαλωσουν λιγο ακομα και φωναζουν ολα μαζι το πρωι!!!!!!χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## marlene

*.....χαχαχαχχ Πράγματι Νικο!!!! Άσε θα καταφτάσει την κομβική στιγμή και η Θεία Μάρλεν για ...ενισχύσεις....!!!!!!!!!*  :Jumping0044:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  



*(στο πρώτο, δείτε από τη μέση του βίντεο και μετά...!  )*

----------


## kaveiros

Βίκυ να τα χαίρεσαιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι  ιιιιιιιιιιι. Είναι τέλεια και ο τρόπος που παρουσίασες την όλη διαδικασία...άψογος. Ζηλεύωωωω! Να σου ζήσουν τα μωράκια και είναι πάντα καλά.

----------


## mitsman

Για πες στο Ανδρεα Βικυ τι θα φαι θα ετρωγες το μεσημερι αν δεν ειχαμε βαλει ferti vit!

----------


## -vaso-

Πω πω Βικάκι τι μωρα ειναι αυτά????Εγώ ποτε θα γινω μανα????Μην παρεξηγιόμαστε για τα κοκατιλάκια μου μιλάω κ εγώ!!!
Είναι φανταστηκα, τελεια,πανεμορφα και φυσικα απίστευτοι οι γονεις!!!
Να σου ζήσουν και να τα δεις να μεγαλώνουν κι άλλο!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

*Κ συνεχίζουμε το φωτορεπορταζ μας.... τα παιδιά έμοιασαν του μπαμπά τους κ μόλις βλέπουν το φακό παίρνουν πόζες!!!
Σήμερα καθαρίσαμε τη φωλιά μας κ μέχρι να γίνει αυτό τα μωράκια πέρασαν την ώρα τους στο πάρκο(aka τάπερ μαμάς...).
Το τρίτο κ μικρότερο έχει κίτρινο τσουλούφι κ ελπίζω κ στα χρώματα να πάρει από το Φάμπιο!
Εκπληκτικό είναι πως πλέον αρχίζουν να μοιάζουν με* *πραγματικά πουλιά, τόσο στην εμφάνιση όσο κ στη** συμπεριφορά (τέντωμα των φτερών, χασμουρητό, φωνούλες) κ όχι με σκουληκάκια όπως τα χαρακτήριζα τις πρώτες μέρες...χαχα! Κ ναι, απολαμβάνουμε κ χαδάκια...!!
Οι ηλικίες μας.. 14, 13 & 11 ημερών!!!

*





*
Ούτε το κεφαλάκι μας δε χωράει πια στο αυγό...
*

----------


## Georgia_io

Βικάκιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι  ιιιιιιιιι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Να σου ζήσουν!!!!!!
ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ!!!!! Πως και πως περίμενα αυτό το θέμα!!!!
Να τα χαίρονται πρώτα οι γονείς τους και μετά εσύ φυσικά!!!!
Είναι γλυκούλικα!!!  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

κουκλακιααααααααααααααααα  αααααααα.... τρελααααααααα θεικααααααααααααααααααααα  ααααααααααααααααααα
να σου ζησουυυυνννν...

χχχχχχ φοτυ και φτου και παλι φτουυυυυυυυυ!!!!

----------


## Tzazleas

Ψυχουλες ειναι!!!!!! Πολυ ομορφα και ποζαρουν ωραια στο φακο!!!!!!!! :Happy:

----------


## vicky_ath

> Για πες στο Ανδρεα Βικυ τι θα φαι θα ετρωγες το μεσημερι αν δεν ειχαμε βαλει ferti vit!


χαχαχα!!!! Κοκατιλομελέτα!!!!!!!!

----------


## NoAngeL

:Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  υπέροχα είναι  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:

----------


## marlene

*Μπιζουδάκια μου όμορφα....!!!!!! Καλά, η φωτό με τα κλειστά μάτια στα χάδια ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΖΕΤΑΙ....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*  :Party0038:  :Party0038: ​ :Party0038: *

(και ναι, έχουμε κ κίτρινο τσουλούφι.....!!!!!!!!*  :Icon Rolleyes:   ::   ::   ::   ::  *) *  :Party0038:  :Party0038:  :Party0038:  :Party0038:  :Party0038:

----------


## zack27

απλα δε παιζονται!!!! να τα χαιρεσαι Βικυ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

μμμμ με βαζεις σε πειρασμους!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Oneiropagida

Κουκλάκια Βίκυ και με απίστευτη φωτογένεια!!!!! 
τυχαίο???? δεν νομίζω!!!!!  :winky:

----------


## mitsman

> χαχαχα!!!! Κοκατιλομελέτα!!!!!!!!


Για την ιστορια και γιατι εμενα αυτο ηταν που μου εμεινε απο ολη την ιστορια...


Δυο βδομαδες περιπου πριν γινει το πρωτο αυγο ειπα στη Βικυ να βαλει ferti vit... Το εκανe... ομως μεσα σε δυο εβδομαδες δεν προλαβε να κανει την δουλεια του... το αποτελεσμα ηταν τα δυο πρωτα αυγα που δεν ειχε προετοιμαστει καλα ο Φαμπιο γιατι δεν ειχε βιταμινη Ε απο αλλου πιο πριν, να βγουν κλουβια... βασικα οχι κλουβια.. σταματησε η εκκολαψη τις 2-3 πρωτες μερες... κατι που δειχνει ελειψη βιταμινης Ε.


Ευτυχως τα αλλα 3 ειχαν περασει μερες και προλαβε να δρασει το ferti-vit!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

κουκλια!απο φωνες πως παμε?δεν ειναι αθλιες και συνχρονως γλυκιτατες !!!

----------


## vicky_ath

> κουκλια!απο φωνες πως παμε?δεν ειναι αθλιες και συνχρονως γλυκιτατες !!!


Άγγελε κάνουν το γνωστό κλάμα των μωρών(χχχχχχχ) μόλις δουν τους γονείς τους ή ακόμα κ εμένα να ανοίγω τη φωλιά(αν κ δεν τα έχω ταίσει ακόμα) σαν να μου λένε "κυρά μου... τι μας κοιτάς μόνο κ γελάς σαν χαζή??? Δώσε κ τίποτα να φάμε...!!"
Εχτές που τα είχα βγάλει για να καθαρίσω τη φωλιά το μικρότερο έκανε κάτι φωνούλες σαν μεγάλο κοκατιλάκι πάντως...!!!! μικρά "τσίου"!!!!

----------


## Georgia_io

> Άγγελε κάνουν το γνωστό κλάμα των μωρών(χχχχχχχ) μόλις δουν τους γονείς τους ή ακόμα κ εμένα να ανοίγω τη φωλιά(αν κ δεν τα έχω ταίσει ακόμα) σαν να μου λένε "κυρά μου... τι μας κοιτάς μόνο κ γελάς σαν χαζή??? Δώσε κ τίποτα να φάμε...!!"
> Εχτές που τα είχα βγάλει για να καθαρίσω τη φωλιά το μικρότερο έκανε κάτι φωνούλες σαν μεγάλο κοκατιλάκι πάντως...!!!! μικρά "τσίου"!!!!


Μη με κάνεις να ζηλεύωωωωωωω  :sad:  
Λυπήσου με.......

----------


## vicky_ath

> Μη με κάνεις να ζηλεύωωωωωωω  
> Λυπήσου με.......


Κοπελιά δε σε λυπάμαι καθόλου.... σε προσκαλώ να έρθεις να τα ακούσεις από κοντά!!!!! Τι λες????  :winky:

----------


## Georgia_io

> κοπελιά δε σε λυπάμαι καθόλου.... σε προσκαλώ να έρθεις να τα ακούσεις από κοντά!!!!! τι λες????


είσαι σίγουρη ότι θέλεις να έρθω;;;
μετά μην αναρωτιέσαι που είναι τα μωράκια σου....  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## vicky_ath

> είσαι σίγουρη ότι θέλεις να έρθω;;;
> μετά μην αναρωτιέσαι που είναι τα μωράκια σου....


Ναι ναι... είμαι σίγουρη!!! Όποτε θέλεις....!!!!
Κ δεν πρόκειται να αναρωτηθώ ποτέ! Έχουν συσκευή εντοπισμού με gps επάνω τους κ συναγερμό όπως στα καταστήματα που χτυπάει μόλις βγεις από την πόρτα του σπιτιού μου!!

----------


## Georgia_io

> ναι ναι... είμαι σίγουρη!!! όποτε θέλεις....!!!!
> κ δεν πρόκειται να αναρωτηθώ ποτέ! έχουν συσκευή εντοπισμού με gps επάνω τους κ συναγερμό όπως στα καταστήματα που χτυπάει μόλις βγεις από την πόρτα του σπιτιού μου!!


νομίζεις ότι έχουν  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue: 
πότε να 'ρθω μωρέ;;;  :sad:

----------


## Mits_Pits

Σταματα επιτελους αυτο το βασανιστηριοοοοοοο..............  . ή μαλλον...... βασανισε μας κι αλλοοοοοοοοο!!!!!!!!

----------


## marlene

*χαχαχχχαχχαχαχχχχ........ αποφάσισε πουλάκι μου, σ' αρέσει ή όχι......????? 

βίκυ, εγώ πάντως θα ήθελα ενημέρωση καθημερινή.........!!!!!!!!!*  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## serafeim

κι εγωωωω κι εγωωω καθημερινηηηη... θα αργησω να δω μπομπηρες εγω μπορειι και να μην δω... αλλα δειξε μας εσυ βικυ.... εστω να λεω οτι κι εγω θα βγαλω καποτε τετοιες φωτο....

----------


## vicky_ath

Παιδιά το καθημερινό είναι δύσκολο καθαρά για πρακτικούς λόγους, επειδή βγάζω καμιά 50αριά φωτογραφίες που μέχρι να τις επεξεργαστώ κ να επιλέξω ποιες μου αρέσουν καλύτερα κ να τις ανεβάσω θέλω ώρες ολόκληρες... χαχαχα!
Οπότε να συμφωνήσουμε στο μέρα παρά μέρα??? Έτσι φαίνονται καλύτερα κ οι διαφορές από την ανάπτυξη των μικρών!

----------


## Mits_Pits

Δεκτο!  ::

----------


## marlene

*χαχαχχχαχαχχ..... σκληρό παζάρι για αυτές τις γλυκιές φατσούλεςςςςςςς........!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!*  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## serafeim

συμφονω με την μαρλεν... πολυ σκληρο... αλλα επειδη εισαι μωβ ανθρωπακι και μερικες φορες ισως να σου εχουμε κανει λιγο δυσκολη την ζωη χεχεχεχε το δεχομαι κι εγω!!  :Happy:

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

μωβ ξεμωβ τα πουλια ειναι ιδια για ολους.Φωτο εδω και τωρα.Αφου αποφασιζεις να κανεις μια δουλεια καντη σωστα.....ωωωχχχχουυυυυ

----------


## maria-karolina

Δίκιο έχει... Συγνώμη Βικάκι...

----------


## Ηρακλής

Βίκυ να τα χαίρεσαι είναι πανέμορφα να σου ζήσουν!!! Τα βίντεο και η φωτογραφίες είναι άπλα τελείες!!!

----------


## alexandrosphilip

Να σου ζήσουν!!!Απίστευτα όμορφα :Anim 19: !!!!Και έγω θέλω τάπερ με κοκατίλια...

----------


## μαρια ν

Ειναι γλυκουλικα να σου ζησουν τα κοκατιλομωρα σου.

----------


## nuntius

Ταπεράκι με κοκατίλια;;; Αν το φέρεις, μπορώ να στο επιστρέψω με μουσακά, σουφλέ, καρυδόπιτες, ό,τι μα ό,τι αγαπάς, αλλά χωρίς τσουλούφια  :winky: 
Να τα χαίρεσαι...transformers είναι τα μικρά σου...από tiny δεινοσαυράκια γίνονται πανέμορφα πουλιά... περιμένουμε updates...  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Μαρλεν... μηπως να κλειδωνα το θεμα γιατι προβλεπω να μην προλαβουμε.... χα χα χα χα χα χα χα

----------


## nuntius

Το δικό μου υποψήφιο προς υιοθεσία είναι στην διάθεσή σας έτσι κ αλλιώς...άρα και οι 2 σας...choose wisely!

----------


## mitsman

Καλα εσενα δεν σε υπολογιζω καν!

----------


## nuntius

Χαίρομαι που σκεφτόμαστε κατά τον ίδιο τρόπο  ::

----------


## nikosg6

πανεμορφα να σου ζησουν!!!

----------


## maria-karolina

Κι εγώ θέλω να τα κλέψωωω.. Αλλά άμα έχει βάλει gps και τέτοια, πώς να το καταφέρω??? πφφφ  :sad:   :sad:

----------


## marlene

*αχαχχαχαχαχχαχχαχαχαχαχαχ  αχαχαχχαχαχ............. Ασχολίαστοι mitsman κ nuntius..........          

Το νινί μου εγώ θα το έχω αγκαλίτσα πολύ πολύ σύντομα................*

----------


## Georgia_io

Εμένα δεν θα με σταματήσει κάνενα gps!!! Θα τα πάρω ΟΛΑ!!!! Βάλε και το στρατό να με κυνηγάει!!! Δεν σε φοβάμαι!!!

(Είπαμε CSI και Ντ.Μονκ μαζί....)

----------


## Mits_Pits

Κλεψτε εσεις τα μικρα να κλεψω εγω τους γονεις!!!!
Με τετοιους γονεις θα κανω πολλααααααααααα τετοια ομορφα μικρα!!!!!  ::

----------


## vicky_ath

*Πολλοί υποψήφιοι κλέφτες βλέπω.... για δείτε λίγο τις σημερινές μας φωτογραφίες... θα σας πήγαινε η καρδιά να χαλάσετε τόσο όμορφη οικογενειακή ατμόσφαιρα?????
*

----------


## prodigy

ποποποπο!!!!!!!!!!!!κρατα τα ολα!!!!ειναι απο τις πιο ωραιες φωτογραφιες που εχω δει!!!!!!!!!φτου φτου

----------


## serafeim

βικυ !!! σε παρακαλω παρα πολυ παρα μα παρα πολυ!!! δωσε σε ολα τους φιλακια...
αλλα στο μικρουλη με το κιτρινο λοφιο δωστου ενα ρουφοχτη.. ειναι ερωτας αυτη η φατσουλα!!!!
οτι χαρη θες μετα!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ε αυτο ειναι,ολη η οικογενεια στο ταπερ! 

και βλεπουμε μια χαρα γονεις οι ταϊσμενοι στο χερι!

----------


## Mits_Pits

Αχου τα μωρεεε!!!!
Τι φατσονια ειναι αυτα???

Τι χρωμματα λετε να γινουμε?
Πιστευω τα 2 μεγαλα περλ και το μικρο pied!

----------


## vicky_ath

> και βλεπουμε μια χαρα γονεις οι ταϊσμενοι στο χερι!


Αυτό ξαναπές το.... ήταν η μεγαλύτερή μου ανησυχία το πως θα είναι σαν γονείς τα Φι-Φι ακριβώς γι'αυτό το λόγο, μιας κ έχω ακούσει πως σε γενικές γραμμές τα ταισμένα στο χέρι πουλάκια δεν γίνονται καλοί γονείς!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Καλοί και οι φτερωτοί τσουλουφωτοί γονείς, αλλά ας δούμε και την Μαμά Βίκυ να βάζει κανά χεράκι στο τάισμα!!!!!!!

----------


## zack27

απλα δεν εχω λογια!!! βαλε χαντρα θαλασσια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Εφη

τέλειες οι νέες φωτο βικάκυ.....ευχαριστούμε που μοιράζεσαι την χαρά σου μαζί μας

----------


## Georgia_io

Πρόσεχε...ετοίμασα συμμορία...

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

ρε Βικυ τωρα επειτηδες το κανεις????Ειδες που εχασα εγω τα δικα μου και λες δεν τον χτυπαω εκει που ποναει τωρα???Στις γεννες δηλαδη.....Γιατι με εναν γέρο αρσενικο για 5 θηλυκα γεννα δεν προκειται να δω ποτε  :sad:

----------


## galimana

Να σου ζήσουν Βίκυ! Φοβερές φωτογραφίες!  :Happy:

----------


## vicky_ath

*2 βιντεάκια από τη χτεσινή μας βόλτα! Σήμερα έκανα την πρώτη προσπάθεια ταίσματος των μικρών τα οποία ήταν μπορώ να πω πολύ δεκτικά στη σύριγγα!

*

----------


## Georgia_io

Λυπήσου με.... Pleaseeeeee.....

----------


## marlene

*Ρε τι απίθανοι γονείς που είναι...... Πολύ πολύ τρυφεροί.....   χααχαχαχαχχχχ... Στο τέλος η Φρόσω σκύβει κεφαλάκι για χάδια από το μωρό ή είναι ιδέα μου....?????? 
Και τα πιτσιρίκια είναι σαν να λένε: "ωχ ρε μαμά. άσε το καθάρισμα τώρα, Χουζουρεύωω...!!!!!" * ** ** ** ** *

Δεν μπορώ να περιμένω για αύριο, Βικούλα.....!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## vicky_ath

> *Στο τέλος η Φρόσω σκύβει κεφαλάκι για χάδια από το μωρό ή είναι ιδέα μου....??????*


Ναι ναι... κ όμως! Ήταν τόσο αστείο!!!!

----------


## Mits_Pits

Κι εγω αυτο ειδα!!! χαχαχαχαχα
Παντος ο μπαμπας πιο υπομονετικος και το μικρο εκατσε!!!

----------


## Oneiropagida

Βίκυ θα πρέπει να είσαι πολύ περήφανη για τα μικρά σου!!!!!! Είναι μια πολύ πολύ πολύ αξιολάτρευτη οικογένεια!!!!!!!!!

----------


## geam

και η θεία marlene είναι υπερήφανη...

----------


## NoAngeL

Στο πρώτο βιντεάκι μου αρέσει που τα άλλα 2 χαΙδεύεις, το κίτρινο τσουλουφάκι έχει κλειστά μάτια και απολαμβάνει!
Είναι πολύ γλυκά και τρυφερά βιντεάκια!

----------


## marlene

> και η θεία marlene είναι υπερήφανη...


*
Βαθύτατα.....!!!!!!!!!*  :Rolleye0012:   :Rolleye0012:   :Rolleye0012:   :Happy0064:   :Happy0064:   :Happy0064:   :Happy0064:   :Happy0064:   :Happy0064:   :Happy0064:

----------


## marlene

*Τι θα γίνει κυρία μου....????? Εδώ έχεις φτιάξει λαό που παθαίνει στερητικό σύνδρομο αν δεν δει τα μωρά σου...!!!!!!! Φωτό άμεσα παρακαλώ.....*  :: *

Μπορώ να νιώσω ακόμα τον μικρούλη να χουχουλιάζει στα χέρια μου....* :Ashamed0001: *

Και περιμένω νέα και για το μεσαίο νινί... ε..? Φιλιά σε όλη την οικογένεια, τσουλουφωτούς και μη.....!!!!!!*  :Love0038:

----------


## vicky_ath

Να σου πω κυρία μου.... αν τόσο πολύ μας αγαπάς να φτιάξεις ένα φαν κλαμπ για τα μωρά μου!!! χαχαχαχα!!
Η γιαγιά εργάζεται σκληρά για να ταίσει τα παιδιά της κ αυτά με τη σειρά τους να ταίσουν τα εγγόνια της....

Ο μικρούλης χουχουλιάζει διαρκώς στα χέρια της μάνας μου... έχω αρχίσει να την μαλώνω γιατί το παίρνει συνέχεια για να το χαιδευει!

Έχω βγάλει καινούριες φωτογραφίες σήμερα, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορέσω να τις ανεβάσω γιατί φευγω για δουλειά! Το αργότερο αύριο υπόσχομαι να μας δείτε!!

----------


## zack27

τι κανουν τα μικρα????????????????????

----------


## vicky_ath

*Είναι πολύ καλά κ σας στέλνουν χαιρετίσματα!!!! Ορίστε κ οι αποδείξεις για τους παραπονιάρηδες....
*

----------


## vikitaspaw

Καλα Βίκυ σε ζηλευω, δε φανταζεσαι ποσο!! Μπραβο μπραβο πάντα τετοιες χαρές να έχεις κ συ κ τα κοκατιλάκια σου! Βλέπω το μικρό μοιάζει στον μπαμπα ε? Εχουν αρχισει να βγαζουν κ ουρίτσες...μπραβο φτου φτου κουκλια ολα!! Να τα χαιρεσαι πραγματικα κ να τα δεις να μεγαλωνουν κ να γινονται ομορφα πουλακια!!

----------


## serafeim

ρωτευτηκα κιτρινο τσουλουφακι ειανι pead φενεται μπραβο ικανε πατερα φαμπιο και μητερα βεβαια  :Happy:  Φι-Φι 
 :Happy:

----------


## zack27

απιστευτααααααααααα!!!!!!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Εγω ποτε θα γινω χαζοπαππους?????  Ειναι για πολλες φιλουρες τα μικρουλια:-)

----------


## mitsman

Α μπε μπα μπλομ... του κειθε μπλομ......... χα χα α α χα χα χα χα

----------


## Georgia_io

πας γυρεύοντας να στα κλέψω....σταμάτα τις φώτο αν τα θέλεις...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## serafeim

για να λεμε και του στραβου το δικιο ανα πατε να κλεψετε αφηστε μου τον φαμπιο και τον μικρο κιτρινοκοτσιφουλη!!!!

----------


## marlene

> για να λεμε και του στραβου το δικιο ανα πατε να κλεψετε αφηστε μου τον φαμπιο και τον μικρο κιτρινοκοτσιφουλη!!!!


*Κάτω τα χέρια από τον μικρο κιτρινοκοτσιφουλη, γιατί σε έφαγα.................*

----------


## -vaso-

Πωωωωωωωωωωωω Βίκυ δεν τα χορταίνω......Τι μωρα!!!!!!Είναι απίστευτες φατσάρες καλά και οι γονεις ολα τα λεφτά!!

----------


## Georgia_io

> *κάτω τα χέρια από τον μικρο κιτρινοκοτσιφουλη, γιατί σε έφαγα.................*


εγώ ένα θέλω...θα το κρύψω κάτω από το παλτό και θα αρχίσω να τρέχω....  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Mits_Pits

Αχουυυυυυ βγαλαν και μαγουλακιααααααα!!!!!!
Πω πωωωω για πολλες τσιμπιες ειναι!!!!!!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

μεγαλωσαν τα μωρα...και μεγαλωσαν γρηγορα!!!

----------


## serafeim

> *Κάτω τα χέρια από τον μικρο κιτρινοκοτσιφουλη, γιατί σε έφαγα.................*


συγγνωμη μαρλεν αλλα ειναι μελι πανω στο δαχτυλο... το γλυφεις η δεν το γλυφεις?
αφου το λες εσ ομως θα μεινω στις φωτογραφιες...  :Happy:

----------


## Oneiropagida

Τι ομορφιές είναι αυτές.......???!!!!!! Απίστευτα τα μικρά!!!!!!!!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

μα καλα,τι τα ταϊζεις και εχουν μεγαλωσει ετσι????Φτου φτου φτου

----------


## marlene

> συγγνωμη μαρλεν αλλα ειναι μελι πανω στο δαχτυλο... το γλυφεις η δεν το γλυφεις?
> αφου το λες εσ ομως θα μεινω στις φωτογραφιες...



*Χαχααχαχαχχχαχαχαχχαχχχχ..  ........... Έτσι μπράβο..... Σεραφείμ μου, σε ευχαριστώ!* ** ** **

----------


## serafeim

μαρλεν εχω αδυναμιες και εγω... χαχαχαχα
αλλα δεν θελει πολυ για να τις παραβλεψω παρα λιγο μελακι στο δαχρυλο!! χεχεχεχεχε (γι αυτο βικυ μαζεψεταααααα)

----------


## marlene

*.... Σεραφείμ παιδί μου συγκρατήσου... Περαιτέρω διευκρινήσεις παρακαλώ μονάχα σε πμ....!!!!!!       *

----------


## serafeim

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα
μαρλεν εχεις μαλλον δικιο... δεν λεω τιποτα αλλο φευγω φευγω παω αλλου στρατο μαλλον παω...  :Happy:

----------


## marlene

*Σεραφειμάκο, κουράγιο...!!! Αντί για φωτογραφίες κοριτσιών (που στέλνονταν κάποτε στα φανταράκια) .....εμείς θα σου στείλουμε φωτό από κοκατίλ.....!!!!!!* ** ** ** **

----------


## Mits_Pits

Χαχαχαχαχχαχαχαχχα καλοοοοοοο!!!!!

----------


## serafeim

μαρλεν γιατι οχι? αρκη να τα κρατανε κοριτσακια  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## marlene

*χαχαχαχχαχααχχχχαχαχαχχχ..  ... Δεκτόν δεκτόν.....   *

----------


## serafeim

βικυ πολλα φυλακια στα κοκατιλακια σου να ειναι γερα παντα δυνατα και καλο φτερουγισμα!!!!!(συνενοηθηκσ  α και με την μαρλεν)
Ενω ρουφικτο φιλακι στον φαμπιο και στην γυναικουλα του!!!!
τελευταια φορα μπαινω φορουμ για φετος  :Happy:

----------


## vikitaspaw

ασχετο..αλλα μην το λες βρε σεραφειμ θα εχεις κ εξοδους, δεν ειναι τοσο ασχημα πλεον ο στρατος! (απ οτι μου λενε δλδ..)

----------


## vicky_ath

*Έγιναν ολόκληρα πουλάκια... είναι απίστευτο το πόσο γρήγορα μεγαλώνουν! Όταν οι γονείς δεν είναι μέσα να τα ταίσουν πηγαίνουν προς την έξοδο της φωλιάς κ κλαίνε... μάλλον ανυπομονούν να καταλάβουν κάθε πατήθρα του κλουβιού!!!

Το καμάρι μου το μεγάλο...!!!
*

*Ο μεσαίος ο φοβητσιάρης...
*
*
Κ ο μικρός της παρέας...
*

----------


## serafeim

αχουτο το μικρουλη γυρησε για φιλακηηηηη!!! σμουτσ σμουτσ σματσ!!!!!!!
ειναι ειναι ειναι ειναι ΕΡΩΤΑΣ? ΤΡΕΛΑ? τι να πω? αφηνω καποιον αλλον γιατι εγω ζηλευω πολυ!!  :Happy:

----------


## panaisompatsos

Πολύ όμορφα,να τα χαίρεσαι.

----------


## Mits_Pits

Καλε τι τα ταιζετε???
Λιπασμα???

Θελω να τα τσιμπισωωωωωωωω!!!!!!!!

----------


## maria-karolina

Αχουυυ το μικρούλι είναι ένας μικρός Φάμπιοοο!!! Αχ Βικάκι τι μας κάνεις μεσημεριάτικα!!! Όλα τους πανέμορφα αλλά αυτό το μικρό κίτρινο τσουλούφι... το θέλωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω  ω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nick

Αστεράκια τα μικρά!!!!

----------


## marlene

> Αχουυυ το μικρούλι είναι ένας μικρός Φάμπιοοο!!! Αχ Βικάκι τι μας κάνεις μεσημεριάτικα!!! Όλα τους πανέμορφα αλλά αυτό το μικρό κίτρινο τσουλούφι... το θέλωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω  ω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*Έλα λίγοοοοο... Στη θεσσαλονίκη φτάσανε τα σιρόπιααααα....*  :Evilgrin0039:   :Evilgrin0039:   :Evilgrin0039:   ::   ::  * Και κάτω τα χέρια από τον μικρό κιτρινοκοτσιφουλη (Σεραφείμ έγραψες) !!!!!!!! Το παιδί είναι λογοδοσμένο !!!!!!!!!*  :Angel02:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## maria-karolina

Το ξέρω, το ξέρω και μαζεύω τα σάλια μου μόνο και μόνο επειδή ξέρω οτι είναι δικό σου αγάπη μου, να το ξέρεις!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

καλα δεν υπαρχουν τα μικρα!! Οντως ειναι απιστευτο το ποσο γρηγορα μεγαλωνουν!! Κουκλια!! Φτου φοτυ!!

----------


## Georgia_io

Εγώ δεν αντέχω άλλο να βλέπω αυτές τις φωτογραφίες....

----------


## marlene

*....εσύ, ζουζούνα, να έρθεις στον επόμενο καφέ!!!! ...για να μην αντέχεις και ....από κοντά..!!!!!*  ::  :Jumping0046:

----------


## vicky_ath

*Τελευταίες φωτογραφίες των μικρών πριν φύγω για Αθήνα... λυπάμαι που πρέπει να τα αποχωριστώ... κλαψ κλαψ... 

*

----------


## Mits_Pits

Πω πωωωωωω θα γυρισεις και θα ειναι αλλα πουλια!!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Λιώνω...μονο αυτό έχω να σου πω! Λ Ι Ω Ν Ω!!!!! :Happy:

----------


## Oneiropagida

απίστευτες οι τσουλουφοφατσούλες σου bίκυ!!!!!! 

αχ τι μας έχουν κάνει....................

----------


## mariakappa

θεουλη μου τι πουπουλενιες μπαλιτσες ειναι αυτες???? θα τρελαθωωω

----------


## marlene

*Εγώ τώρα τι να πω..........??????????? Αχχχχχχχχ.................. Εις το επανειδείν, φατσούλια γλυκάαααα.....!!!! 

*** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** **

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

αυτα τα δυχρωμα ποδαρακια!!!!!!

----------


## μαρια ν

ΑΧ μωρε τι γλυκουλικα μωρακια ειναι αυτα ειναι σκετη γλυκα.

----------


## vicky_ath

*Λείψαμε αρκετές μέρες(εγώ δηλαδή έλειπα..χαχα) κ τώρα μάλλον θα δυσκολευτείτε να πιστέψετε πόσο πολύ έχουμε μεγαλώσει!!!
Το μεγαλύτερο μωράκι έχει βγει εδώ κ 2 μέρες από τη φωλιά κ μένει έξω! Τρώει μονο του αυγό, αυγοτροφή κ αρκετά σποράκια! Ο μπαμπάς του βέβαια το ταίζει πολύ συχνά!
Παρόλο που το έχω ταίσει ελάχιστα εγώ(3-4 φορές μόνο) είναι πολύ ήμερο, καθεται για χάδια,παιχνίδια κτλ!
Επίσης σήμερα έκανε κ τις πρώτες του πτήσεις εκτός κλουβιού... κ ναι, έφαγε λίγο τα μούτρα του... χαχαχα!
(φωτογραφίες από τα άλλα 2 αργότερα ή αύριο...  )
*

----------


## Georgia_io

Επίτηδες το κάνεις;;;

Μητσάκο δες το στη φωτογραφία γιατί θα το απαγάγω...

----------


## vicky_ath

Ναι ναι... καλά..... σαν τα μάτια μου το προσέχω.........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Georgia_io

> Ναι ναι... καλά..... σαν τα μάτια μου το προσέχω.........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Όσο έλειπες, εγώ βρήκα τα κενά του συστήματος ασφαλείας που έχεις... ΠΡΟΣΕΧΕ!!!

----------


## Ηρακλής

Τι φατσουλες όμορφες είναι αυτές αχ αχ!!!!!

----------


## Mits_Pits

ΙΙΙΙιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι  ιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι κουκλακι!!!!!!!!  ::

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

εγινε πανεμορφο!!!!!!!
πωωω...φοβερη φατσα!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

κουκλακια ειναι!! Φτου φτου...

----------


## mitsman

Πως να την πωω   πως να την πωωω.........

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

εγω λεω να την πει η βικυ και να την παρεις ετοιμη,εσενα σε φοβαμε με τα ονοματα...!

----------


## nuntius

Πολύ κουκλί το κουκλί σου, Μαθήτριά μου...και για πρώτο φτέρωμα έχει πολύ ωραίο τσουλούφι!!!!
Θέλουμε υλικό και από τα άλλα 2 εεεεεεεεεε!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Μπα μπα μπα Αγγελακο... εγω θα την ονομασω.. και μιας και ειναι ετσι σκουροχρωμο η για* Μουτζουρα* την βλεπω η για *Φλατζα*!!! χα χα χα χα  χα

----------


## vicky_ath

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα......  .. *Φλάτζα* οπωσδήποτε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Χαιρομαι που σου αρεσε και εσενα!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

*Άλλη μια έξοδο είχαμε σήμερα από τη φωλιά, του μεσαίου μπέμπη... είναι απίστευτο το πως αντιγράφουν τους γονείς τους, ειδικά το μπαμπά! Δοκιμάζουν όλες τις τροφούλες που βρίσκουν στο κλουβί κ έχουν ξεκινήσει να ενδιαφέρονται κ για τα παιχνίδια!

*

*Κ ο μικρός μας που ακόμα είναι μέσα στη φωλιά....!
*

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

ρε αυτα ξεπεταχτηκαν.....ετοιμα για ζευγαρωμα ειναι  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ωωωωχ...μαρλεν παει αυτοι τα βρηκανε...φλατζα θα το πουνε το καϊμενο...

βικυ ωραια η οικογενεια στο σταντ!περιμενουμε να δουμε και τον κιτρινιαρη τον μπομπιρα μαζι τους!

----------


## Oneiropagida

Απίστευτα τσουλουφάκια!!!!!! και πόσο γρήγορα ξεπετάχτηκαν!!!!! 

Δεν μπορείς να αποφασίσεις για το πιο είναι πιο όμορφο!!! Τα γονίδια κάναν απίθανη δουλειά.....το μήλο κάτω από την μηλιά έπεσε!!!!!! 

Ο βενιαμίν της οικογένειας ξεχωρίζει πάντως......

----------


## vicky_ath

Δεν ξέρω αν είμαι υπερβολική(μάλλον είμαι... χαχαχα) αλλά νομίζω πως είναι τα πιο ομορφα κοκατιλομωρά που έχω δει ποτέ μου...!!!!
Επίσης σήμερα παρατηρούσα πως το μεγάλο μοιάζει με τη μαμά, ενώ τα άλλα δύο με το μπαμπά τους...!!
Ναι ναι.... είμαι τρελήηηη...!!! χαχαχαχα!!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

"Επίσης σήμερα παρατηρούσα πως το μεγάλο μοιάζει με τη μαμά, ενώ τα άλλα δύο με το μπαμπά τους...!!"

μα ναι...τα 2 μεγαλα φενετε ξεκαθαρα οτι το ενα μοιαζει στον μπαμπα και το αλλο στη μαμα...χαχα...

----------


## zack27

Βικυ ειναι απιστευταααααααα!!!!!!!!!!!

να τα χαιρεσαι!!!!!!!!!

παρα πολυ ομορφα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## marlene

*Μωρά μου εσείς ατελείωτα !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

*Ναι, Βίκυ , δεν υπερβάλεις καθόλου, είναι απλά υπέροχαααα....!!!!!!! Καλές βολτούλες γκριζωπά μικρούλια...!!!!! 

Όσο για το νινί μου το κίτρινο.... Μην ανησυχείς, μικρούλη, θα βολτάρουμε άπειρα μαζί.....!!!!!!!!!* ** ** ** * 



υγ  Προς Βίκυ κ Μίτσμαν : ....  Αν όντως βγάλετε το νινί φλάντζα θα σας κάνω μήνυση για ψυχολογική κακοποίηση!!!! Άκου εκεί "φλάντζα"... Λες και είναι το νινί λάστιχο δεύτερης κατηγορίας!! 
Ντροπή σας, τόσο όμορφο πουλάκι...!!! Ρε Μίτσμαν, τίποτα πιο κομψό δεν σου βρίσκεται...??? Βίκυ, βοήθα τον κι εσύ λίγο..... ........* ** ** ** ** **

----------


## Georgia_io

Πότε θα τα γνωρίσω εγώ;;;;

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

μαρλεν,αν το πουν φλατσα θα μαζεψουμε υπογραφες και θα του το παρουμε...!

----------


## vicky_ath

Λοιπόν.... θα κάνουμε ότι θέλουμε κ θα το ονομάσουμε όπως μας αρέσει το εγγονάκι!!! Θα σας ρωτήσουμε κιόλας μωρέ????????? χαχαχαχαχα!!!

Γεωργία αν δε δουλευω Κυριακή μπορείς να έρθεις???

----------


## Georgia_io

> Λοιπόν.... θα κάνουμε ότι θέλουμε κ θα το ονομάσουμε όπως μας αρέσει το εγγονάκι!!! Θα σας ρωτήσουμε κιόλας μωρέ????????? χαχαχαχαχα!!!
> 
> Γεωργία αν δε δουλευω Κυριακή μπορείς να έρθεις???


Ώρα;; κατά τη 1 θα πρέπει να είμαι στη θεία μου για φαγητό  :Happy:

----------


## vicky_ath

*Δεν χορταίνω τα πουλάκια... σήμερα τα είχα όλο το απόγευμα έξω κ παίζαμε!! Ε.. βγήκαμε κ μερικές φωτογραφίες παρεούλα!! 

*

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

η φατσα εχει κιτρινο αναμεσα στα ρουθουνια!
πεθενω για τα παρδαλα ποδια τους!!!

παει μεγαλωσαν τα μικρα...!!!

----------


## maria-karolina

Αχουτααα!!!! Ρεεε κουκλιά, εξελίχθηκαν σε πολύ όμορφα πουλάκια, και τα γκριζάκια πολύ πολύ όμορφα!!! Αλλά το κιτρινο τσουλουφομωρό ρε Βίκυ... τι είν' τούτο??? Τυχερή η Μαρλεν που θα το πάρει!!! Να σου ζήσουν κοριτσάκι μου και βάλε κι άλλες κι άλλες φωτό!! Άμα το πείτε Φλάντζα.... θα υπογράψω κι εγώ να σας το πάρουν σας το λέω!!

----------


## vicky_ath

*Να' μαστε κ πάλι...!
Τα πουλάκια έχουν τόσο ξεχωριστούς χαρακτήρες που είναι εκπληκτικές οι διαφορές μεταξύ τους!
Το μεγάλο(που μου κάνει για κοριτσάκι..) είναι πανέξυπνο, περίεργο κ απίστευτα γλυκό!
Το μεσαίο ντροπαλό κ ήσυχο.. το παίζει λίγο δύσκολο, αλλά τρελαίνεται για χαδάκια!
Το μικρό.. γκρινιάρικο κ φασαριόζικο! Μου μυρίζει αγοράκι...!

 Τι εγγόνια μου θα ήταν αυτά αν δεν τρελαίνονταν για δημητριακά??? χαχαχαχα!!!
*

*ΦΤΕΡΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Oneiropagida

Καλέ μεγάλωσε και το κίτρινο στουλουφάκι!!!!  Φαίνεται πάντως τσαμπουκαλής ο μικρός...... χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## marlene

*Μωράκια γλυκά, για φιλάκια άπειρα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## vicky_ath

> *Μωράκια γλυκά, για φιλάκια άπειρα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Αυτό ξαναπές το... χεχε!!!  :Happy:

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

:sad:  πανεμορφα,θελω κι εγω :sad:

----------


## marlene

:Party0028: *Σήμερα το κίτρινο τσουλουφάκι έκλεισε τον πρώτο του μήνα!!!!! *  :Party0038: *

Να είσαι πάντα καλά, μικρούλη μου όμορφε, να σε χαιρόμαστε!!!!!!* :Innocent0006:  ::  ::

----------


## Mits_Pits

Ενταξη τι να πω?
Ερωτας τρελος αυτα τα μικρα!!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ομορφιεεεες!

*στειλε τον φαμπιο να κανει ενα μαθημα στον νομπελ για τις κοκατιλιτσες,θελω και εγωωωω μωρααα!

----------


## Athina

Kαι γω θέλωωω...
βίκυ είναι πανέμορφα!
να τις χαίρεσαι τις φάτσες σου!  ::  ::

----------


## vikitaspaw

Στο ξαναπα ειναι κουκλια!! Εν τω μεταξυ μου πες οτι ειναι pied όλα κ βλέπω στο ένα το γκρι έχει κίτρινο κ στα φτερά? Είδα καλά? Βγάλε κ καμιά φώτο απο πισω να χαρούμε ωραία χρώματα

----------


## Oneiropagida

Έτσι όπως είναι στη φωτό σκανταλιάρικα, (αν ήταν όλα αγοράκια) θα τους ταίριαζαν για ονόματα το Χιούι, Ντιούι και Λιούι .......  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## marlene

*Ο κιτρινούλης είναι πλέον και επίσημα κοντά μου..... Το πρώτο μας βράδυ παρεούλα και, Βίκυ, ειλικρινά δεν υπάρχουνε λόγια να σε ευχαριστήσω αρκετά......

Αυτό το πλασματάκι είναι γεμάτο από την αγάπη που του δώσατε....** Πολλά πολλά ευχαριστώ μέσα από την καρδιά μου!!!!!

**...........................Και το όνομα αυτού: Ερμής !!!!!!!!!*

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

μπραβοοοοοοο!!!

η μαρλεν θα ειναι ιδανικη για το μπεμπε!
σωστοτατη η βικυ...!
χαιρομαι πολυ για τη χαρα σου μερλεεεν!!!!!

----------


## mariakappa

καλη αρχη και καλη συνεχεια :Happy0065:

----------


## vicky_ath

*Ελπίζω να είναι χαρούμενος στο νέο του σπιτικό, αν κ είμαι σίγουρη πως δε θα του λείψει τίποτε! Εμάς πάντως μας λείπει ήδη η γκρίνια του.... χαχαχα!!!
Τώρα μείναμε με τα 2 γκριζάκια που ελπίζω σύντομα να βρεθούν κ αυτά στις νέες τους οικογένειες...
Όχι τίποτε άλλο, αλλά βλέπω σύντομα να χρειαστώ δεύτερο όροφο στην κλούβα γιατί τα Φι-Φι μου το πήραν ζεστά το θέμα οικογένεια.....*

----------


## mariakappa

ξανακανε αυγα?

----------


## zack27

αντε με το καλο παλι!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

χα χα χα χα χα χαχχα Ναξιωτικη αυγοτροφη τρωνε.... τι περιμενες????? 

Να το χαιρεσαι Μαρλεν το νεο σου φιλαρακι!!!!! περιμενουμε δικο του Θεμα πλεον!!!!

Βικυ παμε για αλλα!

----------


## vicky_ath

> ξανακανε αυγα?


Ναι Μαρία! Άλλα 7.....!!! Λογικά ως τα Χριστούγεννα θα έχουμε μωράκια κ πάλι!

----------


## zack27

αχ πηρανε φορα και δε σταματανε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!

----------


## mariakappa

αχ τι ωραια.κι αλλα μωροτσουλουφακια :Jumping0046:

----------


## demis

Πανεμορφα βικυ!!  παντως αν χρειαστει να δωσεις κανενα μικρακι σου εγω εδω ειμαι!! Εχω ηδη ενα γκριζακι κ του ψαχνω παρεα!

----------


## Mits_Pits

Ιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι  ιιιιιιιι Αντε με το καλο Βικυ!!!!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

νοοοοοομπεεεεελ....
βιιιιιιικυυυυ!!!μπραβο τα ΦΙ !!!!! αν ειναι ολα γονιμα θα γελασουμε πολυ...7τσουλουφια στη φωλια θα ειναι τελειααα!!!

----------


## Georgia_io

Βίκυ θα με τρελάνειιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι  ιιιιιιιιιιιιιιςςςςςς!!!!!!!!!!  !!!

Με το καλό και τα νέα μωράκια!!!!

(Δεν μπορώ άλλο...ζηλεύωωωωωω)

Μάρλεν περιμένω θέμα για τον Ερμή τον κούκλο!!!  :winky:

----------


## μαρια ν

Βικακι με το καλο και τα καινουργια μπεμπε ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα,καλα τι να πω πηραν φορα
και δεν σταματανε,να σου στειλω τον αρσενικο μου να του κανει κανα μαθηματακι ο δικος σου,
γιατι ο δικος μου οτι κανει το κανει στην φτερουγα της θυληκια δεν ξερει πως πρεπει,παραδιδει 
λοιπον ο αρσενικος σου κανα μαθηματακι μηπως μαθει και ο δικος μου.Με το καλο ξανα τα 
χριστουγενατικα κικατιλομωρακια σου.

----------


## Oneiropagida

Βίκυ μπράβο!!!! με το καλό!!!!! όλα να πάνε καλά και τα Χριστούγεννα να είστε μια μεγάλη τσουλουφοπαρέα!!!!!!!   :Party0011:  :Party0011:  :Party0011: 


Μάρλεν να τον χαίρεσαι τον μικρό Ερμή θα περιμένουμε να δούμε και το θεματάκι του.....  :Happy:

----------


## marlene

*Το θεματάκι θα αργήσει λίγο, μέχρι να βρούμε οι 2 μας το ρυθμό μας.. Για την ώρα, καμαρώστε τον!!!! (και φτύστε διακριτικά.... )


*

----------


## serafeim

με το καλο βικυ ολα να σου πανε καλα παλι!!!

----------


## ria

με το καλο βικακυ τα νεα σας μωρα ..ευχομαι να ειναι ολα ενσπορα και να κλαρωσουν!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

καιρο εχετε να μας πειτε τα νεα?
πεταξαμε?
και αν ναι πως ηταν η προσγιωση?

----------


## vicky_ath

Λίγα νεάκια λοιπόν αφού σας λείψαμε...!!!  :winky:  (Δουλευω πολύ για να τα χορταίνω τα άτιμα... χαχαχα!!! Αύριο μπορεί να κάνουμε καμιά φωτογράφιση!)

Τα πουλάκια πλέον είναι εμφανισιακά σαν ενήλικα! Το μόνο που τα ξεχωρίζει είναι το κλάμα τους... χαχα!!
Επειδή ο μπαμπάς λοιπόν κλωσσάει καθ'ολη τη διάρκεια της μέρας με μανία τα άλλα 6 αυγά μας, μπαίνουν μέσα στη φωλιά κ του φωνάζουν να βγει για να τα ταίσει! Το σκηνικό έχει πολύ γέλιο κ τα αυτιά μας στο σπίτι υποφέρουν...!!!!
Πετάμε κανονικά πλέον... κ σιγά σιγά μαθαίνουμε να προσγειωνόμαστε κ σωστά! Η μεγάλη κόρη έχει αρχίσει πλέον να προσγειώνεται κ στο χέρι μου!
Όσον αφορά τα αυγά μας, ένα(που μου είχε φανεί για ένσπορο) δυστυχώς ράγισε κ το αφαίρεσα, ενώ είχαμε κ ένα άσπορο! Οπότε συνεχίζουμε με 5 αυγά τα οποία πιθανόν θα αρχίσουν να σκάνε μέχρι το τέλος της εβδομάδας!

----------


## zack27

μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα!!!!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

πολυ καλα!
δουλευε γιατι θα εχεις στο καπακι αλλα 5 στοματα!

θα περιμενουμε φωτο απο τα παρδαλοποδαρα!

----------


## vikitaspaw

καλα δεν υπαρχεις!! Κ άλλα αυγα??? Ααααααχχχχχχχ θέλω κ εγω πες μου το μυστικο!!!! Φτου φτου!!! Εν τω μεταξυ αν μαζευτειτε πολλοι προσφερομαι για υιοθεσια!!
Ακου εκει....κ αλλα αυγα....τι εχει κανει ο φαμπιο!! Για δως τον μου στο τηλεφωνο να κανει σεμιναρια στον δικο μου, τι εκανε κ την εριξε γιατι η δικια μου ειναι πολυ ζορικη!

----------


## vicky_ath

Βίκυ κανένα μυστικό... ότι έκανα για τα πουλάκια είναι αυτά που έχω γράψει στο πρώτο ποστ! Τίποτα παραπάνω!
Αν θυμάσαι κ η δικιά μου δεσποινίς το έπαιζε δύσκολη για πολύ καιρό... (διάβασε αυτό αν θέλεις!). Όμως μόλις πύρωσε, να δεις πως άλλαξε η συμπεριφορά της!
Πιστεύω πως αυτό θα γίνει κ με τα δικά σου!
Επίσης μια παρατήρηση που έχω κάνει, είναι πως από τότε που γεννήθηκαν τα μικρά οι γονείς ενώ πριν δεν είχαν στιγμές τρυφερότητας μεταξύ τους, τώρα όλο φιλιούνται, καθαρίζονται κ τέτοια!

----------


## vicky_ath

*Τι κ αν είχα κοιμηθεί 3 ώρες, τι κ αν κουράστηκα κ γύρισα με νεύρα από τη δουλειά, είναι δυνατόν να μην τα ξεχάσω όλα όταν αντίκρισα αυτή τη σκηνή?????

*

*Κ μερικές φωτογραφίες από χτες με τις "μεγάλες" εγγονές μου!!!

Μπέμπα Νο.1
*
*
Μπέμπα Νο.2*

​

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Εεεεεεεε ρε και θα πάρει τα βουνά η γιαγιά Βίκυ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

υπεροχες φωτο!!! να τα χαιρεσαι τα νεα μωρακια!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

Σταματαω να περιγραφω, δεν ξαναγραφω, βγαινω απ το φορουμ κ παρακαλω την διαχειριση να με διαγραψει!! (<-πλακίτσα)
 Τι καινουριες φατσουλες ειναι αυτες!!! Καλα εισαι φοβερη κ εσυ κ τα φι!! Μπραβο πολυ χαρηκα!! Να στε ολη η οικογενεια καλα κ αγαπημενοι!!

----------


## Athina

Με το καλό Βίκυ να βγουν όλα τα μωράκια υγιή!!!
Άντε...και στα δικά μου (πουλάκια)   ::  ::  ::

----------


## mariakappa

γιατι μου το κανεις αυτο???? θα παθω καρδια.τι φατσες ειναι αυτες????

----------


## zack27

Μπραβο Βικυ !!! αναμενουμε και τα υπολοιπα με το καλο!!!

----------


## svevo30

Πανέμορφα τα μικρά....να τα χαίρεστε, με το καλο να βγούν και τα υπόλοιπα!!!!!

----------


## Mits_Pits

Βικυ, παλι γιαγια?????
Χαχαχαχαχαχαχα
Να σου ζησουν!!!!!!
Καλα οι μεγαλες εγγονες σου, κανονικες δεσποινιδες!!!!

----------


## Georgia_io

Α,ρε Βίκυ, τι μας κάνεις.... Να σου ζήσουν  :Happy:

----------


## vicky_ath

*Εχτές ολοκληρώσαμε με το πέμπτο κ τελευταίο μωράκι να σκάει το απόγευμα κ πλέον έχω μια χούφτα κίτρινες χνουδόμπαλες όλες με γεμάτους προλοβους!!!!!!! Ο μπαμπάς τους φροντίζει εκπληκτικά καλά γι' αυτό... 
Νομίζω θα ήταν όμορφα στολιδάκια για το χριστουγεννιάτικο δέντρο ε???



Όλη η οικογένεια μέσα στη φωλιά....!!!!


Η Φλάντζα αναρωτιέται "εγώ πότε θα γίνω μάναααα???"....


Κ εδώ χαιδευει τα αδερφάκια της... 
*

----------


## mitsman

χα χα χα αχ αχ χα χα.....

Πολυ χαιρομαι με ολη μας την οικογενεια και πιο πολυ που το μοιραζεσαι με καθε λεπτομερια μαζι μας!!!!!!!
Φλατζα μουυυυυ...  

 :Love0038:  :Love0038:  :Love0038:  :Love0038:  :Love0038:  :Love0038:  :Love0038:  :Love0038:  :Love0038:

----------


## mariakappa

τι τρυφερα που ειναι ολα........ ::

----------


## vikitaspaw

πωπω!! Φτιαξαν κανονικη πολυτεκνη οικογενεια οχι αστεια!! 5 μωρά??? Α ρε πατέρα....τάιζεεεε.....

----------


## Mits_Pits

Καλα εγω παθει πλακα με τις μεγαλες αδελφες!!!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

φοβερα!!!μπραβο πολυ ομορφη οικογενεια ολη μαζι στη φωλια!!!!

*φλατζα τελικα?μηπως να το ξανασκεφτείτε?

----------


## vicky_ath

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί δε σας αρέσει το όνομα που επιλέξαμε.... 
Έχει κ ωραία έννοια...

----------


## zack27

Βικυ!!!!!!!!!!!! απιστευτα!!!!! αντε να μεγαλωσουν με το καλο!!!!!!!

----------


## ria

χαχαχαχ!!!!!!!! βικακι να σου ζησουν τα χνουδωτα μωρακια !!!!!!!!! η φλαντζα ομως κλεβει την παρασταση..υπερπροστατευτι  κη  αδελφουλα!!!!!!!!χαχχα

----------


## marlene

*..."έχει και ωραία έννοια το φλάντζα.." μμμ... ναι, έχω πολλή φαντασία αλλά αυτό ομολογώ με ξεπερνάει....     

Καλώς ήρθατε μικρές χνουδομπαλίτσες!!! Θα ήταν όντως όμορφα στολιδάκια!!!!*

----------


## vicky_ath

*Καλά Χριστούγεννα σε όλους μας!!!!!!!
*

----------


## mariakappa

τα πιο ωραια αγιοβασιλακια που εχω δει ποτε μου :Love0063:

----------


## vikitaspaw

θεε μου ειναι απιστευτααααα!!! Ετοιμαζοται ν ανοιξουν κ ματακια ε? Τι πλακα εχουν! Ζωούλες μου όμορφες!!

----------


## ria

υπεροχα τα χνουδωτα αγιοβασιλακια!!!!!!!!! φτου,φτου!!!!!!!

----------


## zack27

χαχα τελεια!!!!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

για ποτε θα μεγαλωσουν και αυτα!!
και θα πετανε οοοοολα μαζι στο σπιτι!!!!!

----------


## Mits_Pits

Εχουν πολυ πλακα!!!

----------


## Oneiropagida

Πολύ όμορφα αγιοβασιλάκια!!!!  :Icon Razz: 
Να τα χαίρεσαι Βίκυ!!!

----------


## giotakismille

ΝΑ ΤΑ ΧΑΙΡΕΣΕ!

----------


## vikitaspaw

Βίκηηηηηηηηη...φωτογραφιεε  εεεςςςςς....5 μέρες περάσανε κ δε μάθαμε νέα!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Με πήραν οι δουλειές κ δεν έχω προλάβει δυστυχώς... υπόσχομαι αν όχι απόψε, αύριο το πρωί να έχω υλικό απο τα τσουλουφάκια μου!!!  :winky:

----------


## vicky_ath

*Απαράδεκτη ξέρω... υποσχέθηκα φωτογραφίες κ άλλαξε ο χρόνος μέχρι να καταφέρω να τις ανεβάσω... τις βάζω όλες μαζί λοιπόν έστω κ καθυστερημένα!

*

*Η μαμά μου φαγώθηκε να τα βγάλουμε στο δεντράκι....*

*
Κ το Φαμπιάκι που κάνει επιδρομή ακόμα κ στο πρωινό μου, λες κ δεν του φτάνουν όσα έχει στο κλουβί του...!
**
*

----------


## Athina

> *
> 
> **
> *


Αχ μωρέ...κοίτα προλοβάκια!Φουσκωτά φουσκωτά.
Τι να πω;!
Βίκυ πρέπει νασε πολύ ευτυχισμένη!
Να σου ζήσουν τα ζουζούνια!  :Love0030: 



 ::

----------


## serafeim

βικυ ειδα το θεμα να δω τι γινεται... τρελαθηκα πραγματικα υπεροχα...  τρελαθηκα.... θελω πολυ να τα δω απο κοντα!!! αμα ανονησετε τωρα που  ειμαι θεσ/νικη κι εγω απο της 9 ιανουαριου και μετα χτυπηστε ενα  τηλεφωνακι και σε εμενα χεχεχε...

το pied το μικροιυλη που πηρε η μαρλεν ειναι υπεροχο σαν τον πατερα του... το ερωτευτηκα... μαρλεν κι εσυ παρεμε τηλ.

----------


## jk21

καλα ...τρελαθηκα !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  να τα χαιρεσαι !!!!! γλυκες !

----------


## vicky_ath

> καλα ...τρελαθηκα !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  να τα χαιρεσαι !!!!! γλυκες !


Ότι θα τρελαινόσουν κ εσύ με τα εξωγηινάκια μου μπορώ να πω πως δεν το περίμενα με τίποτα..... χαχαχα!!
Ευχαριστώ παιδιά! Είμαι πραγματικά πολύ χαρούμενη! Είναι υπέροχο να τα βλέπουμε όλοι στο σπίτι να μεγαλώνουν μέρα με τη μέρα!  :Happy: 

Αύριο θα αποχωριστώ κ το μεσαίο πουλάκι από την πρώτη γέννα κ θα μου μείνει μόνο η Φλάντζα!

----------


## vikitaspaw

Πωπω Βικη υπεροχα!! Μεγαλωνουν με ταχυ ρυθμο απ οτι βλεπω ε? Διακρινω 2 κιτρινα τσουλουφια κ 3 γκρι? Πολυ καλοι γονεις τλκ αποδειχτηκαν τα κοκατιλακια σου ε?? Φτου φτου..πανεμορφα!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Φτύστε τα μη μου πάθουν τίποτα!! χαχα!!
Όπως τα λες Βίκη, 2 κίτρινα κ μάλλον θα βγούνε πιο ανοιχτόχρωμα κ από τον Ερμή της Μάρλεν! Για να δούμε...

----------


## Georgia_io

Φτου φτου φτου!!!

----------


## demis

Κουκλακιαααα!! Ευτυχως δε ξερω που μενεις γιατι θα κατευω Θεσσαλονικη και θα σ τα κλεψω χεχε!! Να τα χαιρεσαι μωρε φτου φτου φτου

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

τα μωρακια ειναι τελεια!
το μεσαιο μωρο το εμπιστευτηκε η βικυ μας σε μια φιλη μου, την ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ λοιπον!!!

----------


## Georgia_io

> κουκλακιαααα!! ευτυχως δε ξερω που μενεις γιατι θα κατευω θεσσαλονικη και θα σ τα κλεψω χεχε!! να τα χαιρεσαι μωρε φτου φτου φτου


πρώτα εγώ θα τα κλέψω  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

*Βίκυ, Χρόνια Πολλά και Καλή Χρονιά!!! 
*Τώρα είδα, διάβασα - *ρούφηξα* κυριολεκτικά όλο το topic με την τέλεια - θαυμάσια περιγραφή και παρακολούθηση φωτογραφικά των πρώτων 3 μωρών cockatiel!!! και μετά και των 5 δεύτερων!!!

Tι πανέμορφα!! 'Εχουν γραφτεί απ' τα παιδιά,_ όλα τα υπέροχα σχόλια θαυμασμού που και λίγα είναι_ πάντα, γι' αυτά τα φανταστικά, τρυφερά πλασματάκια!!

*Να σου ζήσουν όλα!!
*Καταρχήν, ξεκινάμε απ' τους γονείς, που είναι κουκλιά και τα δύο! (και μένα μ' αρέσει ιδιαίτερα ο Φάμπιο!...)

Είσαι απίθανη, όπως τα φροντίζεις και *όπως τα φωτογραφίζεις!!* Συγχαρητήρια για όλα!!

'Ενα μόνο θα 'θελα να σου πω -με όλο το θάρρος...-, αλλά είναι αρκετά εξοντωτικό για τους γονείς μια δεύτερη γέννα απανωτά... Χάνουν γύρω στο 20% του βάρους τους με κλώσσημα και τάισμα... Μετά βέβαια το επανακτούν, αλλά.... 

Είχα κι εγώ ένα σαν τον Φάμπιο και πάνω που ζευγάρωσε τέλεια με την καινουργοφερμένη στο σπίτι θηλυκιά (1-2 φορές), επίσης όπως η δική σου, περλέ, του συνέβει ένα ατύχημα δυστυχώς μοιραίο....... Πάαααρα πολύ στενοχωρήθηκα..... *Θα μου έβγαζαν κι εμένα τόσο όμορφα μωράκια!!.....
*
Τώρα έχω ένα... μαυράκι!!, αποτέλεσμα του ζευγαρώματος με ένα άλλο αρσενικό γκρι-κίτρινο που επίσης είχα.

*Καλή σου συνέχεια* και με τα 7 μωράκια!! -αφού ο όμορφος Ερμής έχει βρει ήδη άλλο σπίτι-, και περιμένω κι εγώ να θαυμάσω τις φανταστικές σου φωτογραφίες *από την πιό τρυφερή και απίθανη ''πολύτεκνη οικογένεια''!!!!

*

----------


## mariakappa

δεν μπορεις να δεις τις φωτογραφιες γιατι σου κοβεται η ανασα :Jumping0045: φοβερα,πανεμορφα,εκπληκτικ  α,ερωτευσιμα.

----------


## kaveiros

ειμαι εξω για ποτο και μιας και πρωτοχρονιατικα η παρεα μου αποφασισε να ασχοληθει με το μνημονιο και την κριση (ε οχι και σημερααα!) ειπα να μπω απ το κινητο. κι εκει που μιλανε ολοι σοβαρα μου χει βγει το κρασι απ το ρουθουνι και χτυπιεμαι σα χαζο. με πεθανες με τις φωτο σου. δεν υπαρχουν! :d

----------


## vicky_ath

> 'Ενα μόνο θα 'θελα να σου πω -με όλο το θάρρος...-, αλλά είναι αρκετά εξοντωτικό για τους γονείς μια δεύτερη γέννα απανωτά... Χάνουν γύρω στο 20% του βάρους τους με κλώσσημα και τάισμα... Μετά βέβαια το επανακτούν, αλλά....


Νατάσσα σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!!! 
Να σου πω, πως δεν είχα σκοπό να προχωρήσω σε δευτερη γέννα σε καμία περίπτωση.. όμως τα πουλάκια με πρόλαβαν κ ενώ δεν είχαν ακόμα βγει τα πρώτα 3 μωράκια από τη φωλιά η Φρόσω ξεκίνησε να γεννάει τα επόμενα αυγά οπότε δε μπορούσα να κάνω κάτι! 
Η αλήθεια είναι πως ο Φάμπιο έχει χάσει βάρος, κυρίως επειδή εκείνος είναι που ταίζει σχεδόν όλες τις φορές! Όμως κάνω ότι μπορώ για να μην τους λείπει τίποτα κ πάθουν το παραμικρό!
Θα αφαιρέσω φυσικά τη φωλιά μόλις βγουν έξω τα 5 νέα μωρά κ δε θα επιδιώξω γέννα την άνοιξη!  :winky:

----------


## jk21

γιατι βρε ΒΙΚΥ δεν το περιμενες; αν δεν εκτρεφεις ενας ειδος δεν παει να πει οτι δεν το αγαπας ! αν ισχυε κατι τετοιο θα ετρεχα στο Σχιστο κατευθειαν για κανεναν ταλαιπωρο κοκκινολαιμη για να αποδειξω οτι τον αγαπω (θα γυρνουσα με πουλοπιαστη σε καπατσε κλεισμενο αλλα αυτο ειναι αλλο θεμα ...) 

οι παπαγαλοι ειναι αξιολατρευτοι και θελουν σαν ιδιοκτητες ανθρωπους που εχουν το χρονο να τους << δινονται >> πραγματικα .δυστυχως εγω θα επρεπε να βαλω αλλα πραγματα σε δευτερη μοιρα για αυτο δεν το κανω .ομως τους αγαπω και αν εχω να κανω και με φατσουλες σαν αυτες που τοσο ομορφα μας εχει παρουσιασει λογικο ειναι να λεω <<καλα ...τρελαθηκα >> ... μην πω και κανενα  << καλε ...  τρελαθηκα  >>  και με παρουν για αντικαταστατη του 1ος απο τους 5 ηνωμενους εθνικους σταρ !  ::

----------


## Mits_Pits

Βικυ εισαι παρα πολυ τυχερη!!!!!
Πολυ καλοι γονεις και τα μωρακια καλοταισμενα οσο δεν παει αλλο!!!
Περιμενουμε κι αλλες φωτος!!!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ειδα μωρα απο κοντα...ειδα γονεις απο κοντα...ειδα την φλατζα απο κοντα...την μαμα της βικυς που ειναι γλυκητατη και αυτη απο κοντα...
βικυ σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ!
τα πουλακια καθως και το κλουβι τους ειναι τελεια!
ειδικα ο φαμπιο ΛΑΜΠΕΙ!

----------


## vicky_ath

Ευχαριστούμε Άγγελε!!!!! 




> ειδικα ο φαμπιο ΛΑΜΠΕΙ!


Αυτό για να δούμε τι κάνει η πατρότητα... χαζομπαμπάς εντελώς!!! χαχαχαχα!!!

----------


## giotakismille

να τα χαιρεσε!@

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Ο Φάμπιο είναι πραγματικό αστέρι!!!

----------


## mitsman

Με την διατροφη που τους κανει η Βικυ δεν προκειται να χασουν ουτε γραμμαρια αυτα τα πουλακια.... ειναι παρα πολυ δυνατα και αυτο φαινεται!!!!!
2 γεννες ειναι φυσιολογικοτατο... τα καναρινια κανουν μεχρι και 3 γεννες στην σειρα!
Μπραβο στη Βικυ μπραβο και στα πουλακια!!!!!!!

----------


## tzavegio

βίκυ καλή χρονιά

να τα χέρεσαι τα νέα σου πανέμορφα πουλάκια 

καί όλη τήν οικογένειά σου

----------


## vicky_ath

> Μπραβο στη Βικυ μπραβο και στα πουλακια!!!!!!!


 :Love0038:

----------


## serafeim

εγω βικυ αμα βγει αλλο pied στο εκλεψα χεχεχε με βολευει τωρα που ειμαι κοντα  :winky: !!!

----------


## vicky_ath

χαχαχαχαχα! Σεραφείμ νομίζω πως δε θα προλάβεις....!!!!  :winky:

----------


## Georgia_io

αφού θα τα κλέψω εγωωωωωωωω!!!!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## giotakismille

ζηλευω!

----------


## vicky_ath

*Φρέσκιες φρέσκιες....*  :winky:

----------


## mitsman

χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χααχ


Τι φατσες ειναι αυτες ρεεεε???? δεν υπαρχουν!!! πραγματικα ειναι το κατι αλλο!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

κουκλακια ολα τους!! Μια ευτυχισμενη οικογενεια!! Μπραβο μπραβο!!

----------


## cypand

δεν ξέρω τι να πω... σίγουρα μπράβο.. όταν είσαι καλός γονιώς δεν μένει πάνω τους!!  :Happy:

----------


## Georgia_io

Τέτοια κάνεις και με ξεσηκώνεις....
Φτου φτου...

----------


## teo24

Απλα ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΑ.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

μεγαλωσαν απο χθες...!
ολα πανεμορφα!

----------


## mitsman

> μεγαλωσαν απο χθες...!!


τοοοιιιννκκκκκκ

----------


## vicky_ath

> τοοοιιιννκκκκκκ


Τι δεν το πιστευεις?????????

----------


## mitsman

Σαφεστατα... εμενα θα το πεις??????

----------


## Georgia_io

έχουν ένα πούπουλο παραπάνω;;;  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## vicky_ath

Για τους άπιστους(Δημήτρη & Γεωργία)...... κάνω ανοιχτή πρόσκληση στο σπίτι μου να τα δείτε κ να μου πείτε αν αλλάζουν καθημερινά ή όχι..................

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

κοροϊδευετε ρε?
βικυ αστους που να ξερουν αυτοι...θα ερθει η ωρα που θα το δουν μονοι τους και θα μετανιωσουν!

----------


## mitsman

Εμενα ειπες ρε?????

Εγω παντως δεν κοροιδευω... το εχω ζησει τοοοσσσεεεςςςς φορες... που καταλαβαινω απολυτα τι εννοεις... σε πειραζω μονο λιγο!

----------


## Georgia_io

> εμενα ειπες ρε?????
> 
> εγω παντως δεν κοροιδευω... το εχω ζησει τοοοσσσεεεςςςς φορες... που καταλαβαινω απολυτα τι εννοεις... σε πειραζω μονο λιγο!


εγώ δεν το έχω ζήσει...παίρνω όμως το μέρος του μητσάκου στο πείραγμα  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

χαχα,ετσι να μαζευομαστε σιγα σιγα...
*συγνωμη ομορφιες για το οφ στο τοπικ σας!

----------


## mitsman

Σε συγχωρουμε!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

πεταχτηκε η ομορφια :Stick Out Tongue: ...τις ομορφιες της βικυς και αστα αυτα που ξερεις...

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Βίκυ στο σύνολο πόσα είναι τώρα, μαζί με την προηγούμενη γέννα?
Πώς τα διαχειρίζεσαι όλα μαζί?
Φτού φτού!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Σύνολο 8 μωρά είχαμε (3 και 5 τώρα)! Τα 2 ήδη έχουν υιοθετηθεί κ σύντομα κ το ένα που μου έμεινε από την πρώτη γέννα! Καθώς επίσης κ τα υπόλοιπα 5 θα τα χαρίσω κ αυτά όταν απογαλακτιστούν!
Τα διαχειρίζομαι, δουλευοντας πολλές ώρες για να τους αγοράζω τροφές!!! χαχαχαχα!!!
Πέρα από την πλάκα, συμβιώνουν όλα αρμονικά στο κλουβί! Γονείς, μωρά κ νεοσσοί! Φυσικά όταν βγουν τα 5 από τη φωλιά θα γίνεται ένας πανικός πιστευω, αλλά θα κάνω υπομονη...

----------


## serafeim

> χαχαχαχαχα! Σεραφείμ νομίζω πως δε θα προλάβεις....!!!!


ποτε μην λες ποτε...κατσε να παρω εξοδο!! χαχαχα

----------


## serafeim

> *Φρέσκιες φρέσκιες....*


βικυ... εκανες ζημια... τωρα να δεις αν θα τα κλεψω... σε παρακαλω να τα δω απο κοντα? σε παρακαλωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω pied παλι δεν αντεχω θελω εναααααα τετοιο σαν τον φαμπιο... θελω να τα δωωωωωωωωωωω

Φλατζα κοπελαραααααααααααααααααα  αααααααααααααααααααααααα κουκλαραααααααα ομορφοκοριτσοοοοοοοοοο απο την μανα σου πηρες ρειιιιιι!!!!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

!!!!!! Πανέμορφα!! για άλλη μια φορά Βίκυ!
'Οταν θα μεγαλώσουν λίγο και τα άλλα 5 μωράκια, *μια foto με όλα μαζί!! και τα 7 ή 8* (μαζί με την ...Φλάντζα) θα ήταν απίστευτη!!!

----------


## ria

βικυυυυυυυ πως μεγαλωσαν ετσι τα ζουζουνια σου!!!!!!!!!! υπεροχα ειναι για ζουπιγμα!!!!!! χαχαχα!

----------


## jk21

αυτο αν βγει αρσενικο κατοχυρωμενο και δεν θελω αντιρρηση θα το πεις 

ΝΤΕΜΗ

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

*!!! Aυτό είναι κουκλί ξεχωριστό!!! !!!!!*

----------


## vikitaspaw

> αυτο αν βγει αρσενικο κατοχυρωμενο και δεν θελω αντιρρηση θα το πεις 
> 
> ΝΤΕΜΗ



Χαχα..Ντεμης..ωραιο ονομα!! Οτι κ να βγει, αγορακι ή κοριτσακι!!

----------


## giotakismille

πως παει η οικογενεια?

----------


## vicky_ath

*Θα αδικήσω λίγο τα 3 γκριζάκια μου... αλλά υπόσχομαι να τα φωτογραφίσω αργότερα!!!!
*

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

εεεεε,δε θελω αδικιες...

----------


## jk21

εγω το ντεμης το θελω μονο αν ειναι αγορακι !

----------


## mitsman

θα παρεις παπαγαλο Δημητρη???????????????

----------


## jk21

οχι βρε ! το ονομα θελω να ειναι αυτο .Αν ειναι αγορακι να το πει ΝΤΕΜΗ ! κατι σα να λεμε οτι θα γινω ο νονος του

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

απαγορευετε να βαφτιζεις παπαγαλους που δεν παν για εσενα δημητρη(αλλιως φλατζα θα το αφιναμε το ζωντανο?) οποτε μια λυση υπαρχει...ενα pm στη βικυ!εεεελα...να σε δουμε και εσενα παπαγαλικο...

----------


## vikitaspaw

ιιιιιι......ψυχουλες μου ομορφες!! Μεγαλωνουν καταπληκτικα παντως! Μπραβο...περιμενουμε κ τα γκριζακια!!

----------


## vicky_ath

*Να'τα λοιπόν όλα μαζί τα μικρά μου διαβολάκια!!!! 

*

*Το κοτοπουλάκι μου.....!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
**
**
Κ φυσικά η θεά Φλάντζα!!!
*​*
*

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ε καλα...παει μεγαλωσαν τα μωρα....
πως τα κοβεις απο χαρακτηρες βικυ?

----------


## vicky_ath

Κ σκέψου πως είναι μόνο 20 ημερών.... είναι ειλικρινά απίστευτο!
Απο χαρακτήρες τα 2 μεγάλα (γκρι κ κιτρινάκι) είναι πολύ χαδιάρικα κ ζωηρά, πιθανόν αγοράκια κ τα 2(λέω εγώ τώρα...). 
Το άλλο κιτρινάκι μου φαίνεται σαν αυτό που έδωσα σε εσένα για τη Μαριάννα. Είναι δηλαδή λίγο φοβητσιάρικο, αλλά καλό.
Ενώ τα άλλα 2 γκρι προς το παρόν φαίνονται πολύ πολύ ήρεμα.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

και αντε να διαλεξεις τωρα απο αυτες τις ομορφιες!
εγω παντως δεν μπορω,το αφινω πανω σου...!

ειναι μπαμπατσικα μωρα,σαν τον μπαμπα τους!

----------


## vikitaspaw

κουκλακια κ περιποιημενα ολα τους!! Μπραβο κ σενα κ στους γονεις!!

----------


## ria

βικυ εχω ερωτευτει το pied.....ειναι κουκλακια ολα αλλα το ζουζουνι αυτο...ειναι υπεροχο...αχ!!!!! τι μας κανεις τωρα!!!!!!!!! πως μεγαλωσαν!!!!!!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

> βικυ εχω ερωτευτει το pied.....


Ρία, όλα μα όλα τα μωρά που έβγαλα, κ τα 8 είναι pied! Τα γκριζάκια φαίνονται για normal, αλλά ουσιαστικά δεν είναι αφού έχουν κίτρινο στο πίσω μέρος του κεφαλιού! 
Εσύ προφανώς εννοείς το "κοτοπουλάκι".. είναι μάλλον η αδυναμία μου από αυτή τη γέννα κ γι'αυτό είπα να το δώσω κ στη συνονόματη που τα σπάει...  :winky:

----------


## ria

αμμμμμ!!!!! δεν μου το ειπες απο την αρχη οτι ειναι ολα pied!!!!!!!κλωνοι φαμπιο χαχαχαχ!!!!!! ειναι τα αγαπημενα μου τα πολυχρωμα..πιστευω η πιο ομορφη μεταλλαξη ever...αχ!!!!! να σου ζησουν και παλι βικακι..εκανες πολυ καλη επιλογη για το κοτοπουλακι..

----------


## vicky_ath

*Κ βιντεάκια.. γιατί είχαμε πολύ όρεξη σήμερα! 

*

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Καλά αυτό με την οδοντογλυφίδα το αντιγράφω Βίκυ!!!!!
 Είχε πολύ πλάκα ........

 η φλάντζα είναι από την 1η γέννα?

----------


## Georgia_io

Φτου φτου τα ζουζούνια...  :Happy:

----------


## vicky_ath

> η φλάντζα είναι από την 1η γέννα?


Ναι Γιώργο, είναι το πρώτο μωράκι που έβγαλα! 
Δεν το λέω για να την παινέψω, αλλά είναι ίσως το πιο έξυπνο κοκατίλ που έχω δει. Κ αυτό ενώ δεν είναι ούτε 2,5 μηνών.. μαθαίνει πανεύκολα, έχει μια τρελή όρεξη να ανακαλύψει τα πάντα γύρω της, ήδη κάνει σοβαρές προσπάθειες να πιάσει αντικείμενα με το πόδι της.. είναι φοβερή!!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

το ΄χουμε, τό 'χουμε τα πρωτότοκα ........   χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ

----------


## vicky_ath

Εμένα το λες????????????? χαχαχαχαχαχαχα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

βγαίνω, μόλις ήρθε η μικρότερη αδερφή μου!!!!!!!!!!   χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχχαχαχαχα

----------


## ria

βικυ..τι να πω για τα κουκλακια σου..ενα και ενα απλα...αν ακουσετε ζντουππππππ εγω ειμαι που πεφτω..αχ!!!! :Happy0065:

----------


## mitsman

Το παιδι μου..... απο τον παππου του πηρε... χα χα χ χα χα χα χα χα χα

----------


## Oneiropagida

Τι πανέμορφα τσουλουφάκια!!!! ώρες μπορεί να τα χαζεύει κανείς!!!! Να τα χαίρεσαι Βίκυ!

----------


## vikitaspaw

:: Μπραβο κουκλακια ολα!! Εν τω μεταξυ ο Φάμπιο κ πολύ άντρας βγήκε!! Ούτε ένα περλ βρε παιδάκι μου?? Ολα pied?? Οσο για το κοτοπουλακι το περιμενω με 1000!! Να φανταστεις εχω ετοιμασει ηδη το κλουβι με τα παιχνιδια του μεσα κ περιμενω.....με το που βλεπω το θεμα στα σημερινα με πιανει ενα αγχος κ ενα καρδιοχτυπι η αληθεια ειναι!! Να τα προσεχεις ολα!! Φτου φτου...φτυστε κ οι υπολοιποι μη  τα ματιαξετε!! ::

----------


## lilith

κουκλιά είναι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! με συγκίνησες μου θύμισες τα δικά μου!!!!!αχ...κλάψ..ποιος ξέρει ποιος να τα έχει τώρα...καλότυχα και στο κλαρί με ζουζουνιές και σκανδαλιές !!να σου ζήσουν!!

----------


## lilith

αα..να κάνεις και χαρτιά για να παίρνεις επίδομα πολύτεκνης μαμάς !!!

----------


## nuntius

Ααααααααααααα, ποιο να κλέψωωωωωωωωωω;;;; Είναι πανέμορφα και η Φλάντζα απίστευτη!!!!!!

----------


## Georgia_io

> Ααααααααααααα, ποιο να κλέψωωωωωωωωωω;;;; Είναι πανέμορφα και η Φλάντζα απίστευτη!!!!!!


Κλέψε ένα και για μένα, και κράτα το μέχρι να πραγματοποιήσω το σχέδιό μου  :Happy:

----------


## vicky_ath

προς τους επίδοξους κλέφτες.... μη φάτε, έχουμε γλαρόσουπα!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> εν τω μεταξυ ο φάμπιο κ πολύ άντρας βγήκε!! ούτε ένα περλ βρε παιδάκι μου?? ολα pied??


o ερμής είχε 2-3 περλίτσες στη φτερούγα του. τα καινούρια απ'οσο βλέπω δεν έχουν καθόλου.




> με συγκίνησες μου θύμισες τα δικά μου!!!!!αχ...κλάψ..ποιος ξέρει ποιος να τα έχει τώρα...


γι' αυτό φροντίζω όσο μπορώ να τα δώσω σε σπίτια που ξέρω ότι θα μαθαίνω νέα τους συχνά κ ότι θα τα προσέχουν σαν τα μάτια τους!!!  :winky:

----------


## marlene

*....O Ερμής έχει λίγες πυκνές περλίτσες στις φτερούγες κ τους ώμους του ακόμη.....!!!!! 

(ας ελπίσουμε ότι δεν είναι Ερμιόνη, αν κ δεν νομίζω... το 3ο νινί, δις Vicky έχει ξεκινήσει να κελαηδάει...!!!!!! Πρωινός τύπος το αγόρι κ με την κάμερα ντροπαλό, αλλά αν τον πετύχω επ' αυτοφόρω θα το ανεβάσω!  )*

----------


## vicky_ath

*Βγήκαμε στην είσοδο της φωλίτσας να σας πούμε ένα γεια.....!!!! 

*

----------


## mitsman

Ωχχχ.... κατι μου θυμιζει!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

τι σου θυμιζει καλε? εμεις δεν κανει να μαθουμε?
Κουκλαρα η φλαντζα!!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Κουκλί ρε Βυκάκι μου,να σου ζήσουν.

----------


## vicky_ath

χαχαχαχαχα!!! Βίκυ αυτό ακριβώς εννοούσε ότι του θυμίζει... τη Φλάντζα! 
Μόνο που εδώ δεν είναι εκείνη.... είναι το πρώτο μωράκι από τη δεύτερη γέννα!!!
Η Φλάντζα πλέον βρίσκεται στην πανέμορφη Νάξο από εχτές κ είμαι σίγουρη ότι καλοπερνάει δίπλα στο Δημήτρη!! Οι δυο τους έδεσαν απίστευτα καλά! Από την πρώτη στιγμή που τον είδε έκατσε για χάδια κ φιλάκια κ ο Δημήτρης την τρέλανε!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

μπραβο στα μπεμπακια!!!
βικυ θελουμε φωτο απο ολα!

να την χαιρεσαι δημητρη!μπραβο συμπεθερια!!!

----------


## mitsman

ευχαριστωωωω......

χα χα χα αχ αχ χα χαχ αχα 

ειδες τι επαθα Βικυ που τα σπας???

----------


## vicky_ath

*Βίκυ αυτές για σένα....!*

----------


## Lovecarduelis

με φλάς είναι οι φωτό?? χαχαχαχχα
Βίκυ δεν υπάρχουν λόγια, τι να πείς!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

βικυ ειναι ολα τελεια!
μονο οι ουρες πλεον τα προδιδουν!

----------


## Athina

Λιώνωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω  :Anim 37:

----------


## Lucky Witch

ΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ  Ι Βίκη θες να με τρελάνεις εντελώς????Θες μήπως να ανέβω πάνω να σου βουτήξω κανένα?????ΚΟΥΚΛΙΑ ΟΛΑ.

----------


## μαρια ν

Βικη να τα χαιρεσαι ειναι ολα τους κουκλια αλλα η αδυναμια μου ειναι τα κιτρινακια ,να σου ζησουν.

----------


## Ηρακλής

Πανέμορφα είναι βικη μου ολλα τους!!!σκέτη Γλυκά!!!

----------


## Mits_Pits

Καλα δεν υπαρχουν!!!!
Τελεια!

----------


## ria

βικυ ειναι θεικα..ενταξει το ενα κοτοπουλακι ειναι κλεισμενο το δεχομαι..το αλλο ομως το βουταωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω!!  !!!!!!!!!χαχαχαχ ειναι κουκλακια βρε συ... δεν λιωνεις απλα με τετοιες φατσες??????

----------


## vicky_ath

> με φλάς είναι οι φωτό?? χαχαχαχχα


Αυστηρά χωρίς φλας γιατί μας αρέσει η κιτρινίλα, αλλά κ γιατί είμαστε μωρά κ το φλας μας τρομάζει!  :winky: 

Ρία, θα το τυλίξεις με τον ιστό σου??????????????? χαχαχαχαχαχαχα!!!! Ξέρεις ότι δε μπορέσω να στο αρνηθώ...!!!

----------


## ria

> Αυστηρά χωρίς φλας γιατί μας αρέσει η κιτρινίλα, αλλά κ γιατί είμαστε μωρά κ το φλας μας τρομάζει! 
> 
> Ρία, θα το τυλίξεις με τον ιστό σου??????????????? χαχαχαχαχαχαχα!!!! Ξέρεις ότι δε μπορέσω να στο αρνηθώ...!!!


χαχαχα!!!!!!οχι μονο με ιστο και με κορδελιτσα σε στυλ δωρου το δεχομαι...χαχαχα :: ..αμε το ξερω γι'αυτο ειμαι διακριτικη οπως βλεπεις..χχαχαχαχ

----------


## vikitaspaw

μαλλον πλακα μας κανεις!! Αποκλειεται να μεγαλωσαν τοσο!! Ειναι πραγματικα απιστευτο!!! Πωπω ποσο τυχερη εισαι!! Οσο για το κοτοπουλακι απιστευτο!!Το περιμενουμε κ οι 4 πως κ πως (εγω, θωμας, ρίο κ jolie). Θα χω μωρααααακι κιτριναααακκιιιι!!!!!
Σ ευχαριστω παρα πολυ, πολυ χαρα μου δινεις!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

α ρε θα κανουν ντου τα μωρα της βικυς στο φορουμ...!!!

----------


## Georgia_io

Ζουζούνιααααα μου!!!! Να τα χαίρεσαι!!!  :Happy:

----------


## vicky_ath

χαχαχαχα... πραγματικά, θα σας προικίσω όλους με Βικομωρά....!!!! (σαν απειλή ακούγεται αυτό ε???)

Πέρα από τη χαρά μου με την όλη διαδικασία κ το αποτέλεσμα, χαίρομαι ιδιαίτερα που μπορώ να κάνω κάποιους άλλους να νιώσουν όμορφα με την απόκτηση ενός μικρού τσουλουφιού!  :Happy:

----------


## parrotlet breeding

Μπράβο να τα χαίρεσαι!!!! Είναι υπέροχα!!!

----------


## mitsman

*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ....


**Εγω σαν καλος φιλος σας ανακοινωνω-προειδοποιω σε οσους σκοπευετε να υιοθετησετε απο την Βικυ μικρο, οτι ο Φλατζας ειναι το μεγαλυτερο κοκατιλοτερατακι που εχω δει ποτε μου!!!*

----------


## vikitaspaw

ο Φλάτζας?? Αγορακι??

----------


## ria

ο φλαντζας οχι η????....ωχ ..μητσακο ασε τα σαπια πες οτι εισαι μοναχοφαης..σου καλαρεσαν τα μωρα και τα θες ολα για παρτη σου...πριτς που θα σε πιστεψουμε....χαχαχαχ

----------


## Lovecarduelis

ο φλάντζας ντέ, καλά τον έλεγα εγώ στο cafe!!!!!  xaxaxaxa

----------


## mitsman

Αγοραρος δειχνει... κανει κατι ηρωικες μαχες σφυριγματος με τον Κιρκο!!!!!

Μην παρετε μωρα απο την Βικυ σας λεω... μην παρετε... ειδικα αυτα τα κιτρινιαρικα ειναι πολυ ασχημα και κακα!!!

----------


## ria

βικυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ που εισαι???? ακους τι λεει για τα μπεμπακια....μην του ξαναδωσεις και παρε πισω και τον φλαντζα να μαθει...θα μου πει εμενα για αυτες τις αθωες κιτρινες φατσουλες!!!!!!!! τστστστσ...

----------


## Georgia_io

> Μην παρετε μωρα απο την Βικυ σας λεω... μην παρετε... ειδικα αυτα τα κιτρινιαρικα ειναι πολυ ασχημα και κακα!!!


Ντροπή σου...

----------


## mitsman

> παρε πισω και τον φλαντζα να μαθει...θα μου πει εμενα για αυτες τις αθωες κιτρινες φατσουλες!!!!!!!! τστστστσ...


Αν θελει ας ερθει να τον παρει!!!!

Αθωες????????????????????????????

 :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045: 

καλαααααααααααααααααααααα  ααααααααααααααααααααααααα  ααααααααααααααααααααααααα  ααααααααααααααα

----------


## vicky_ath

χαχαχαχαχα... δεν υπάρχετε εσείς! 

ρία η καλύτερη τιμωρία για το δημήτρη θα είναι να του στείλω πακέτο έκπληξη άλλα 2-3 μωρά στη νάξο.. έτσι για να μη νιώθει μοναξιά το κοκατιλοτερατάκι μου, που πήγε εκεί με τα δικά του τα ξενέρωτα............  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mitsman

> ρία η καλύτερη τιμωρία για το δημήτρη θα είναι να του στείλω πακέτο έκπληξη άλλα 2-3 μωρά στη νάξο.. έτσι για να μη νιώθει μοναξιά το κοκατιλοτερατάκι μου



*ΟΧΙ ΟΧΙ ΟΧΙΙΙ ΟΧΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ...............*.....



*σε παρακαλωωωωωωω* θα ειμαι καλο παιδι και δεν θα ξαναμλησω!!!! και θα σε πληρωνω καθε μηνα!!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

> δεν θα ξαναμλησω!!!!


Το διαβάσατε όλοι αυτό????????????????? χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα!!!!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

> Το διαβάσατε όλοι αυτό????????????????? χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα!!!!


το διαβάσαμε, αλλά δεν το πολυπιστέψαμε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  χαχαχαχαχα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Georgia_io

> Το διαβάσατε όλοι αυτό????????????????? χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα!!!!


Με χεις μάρτυρα  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

φιλοι φιδια ολοι σας!!!! εγω φταιω που σας προειδοποιησα!!!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

βικυ αν του στειλεις να τα ονομασουμε εμεις πρωτα ομως ε? βλεπω το επομενο να το λεει μπουζι...

τα καλητερα μωρα βρε ειναι...ειδικα το κιτρινακι το αλλο πρεπει να ειναι *το πιο ομομορφο,εξυπνο και κακο!*

----------


## vicky_ath

*Πλέον τα μικρά μου έχουν μεγαλώσει πάρα πολύ.. δυσκολευομαι να ξεχωρίσω τα 2 κίτρινα μωρά από το μπαμπά τους όταν τα βλέπω από λίγο μακριά. Τα πουλάκια τρώνε τα πάντα μόνα τους παράλληλα με το τάισμα από τους γονείς, κάνουν τις πρώτες τους πτήσεις(ναι αυτές που συνήθως καταλήγουν στον τοίχο ή σε κάποια κουρτίνα κρεμασμένα ανάποδα... χαχαχα), παίζουν μαζί μας κ απολαμβάνουν τα χάδια μας!
Έχω την αίσθηση πως τα 4 από τα 5 είναι αγοράκια... μόνο το μικρότερο γκρι μου φαίνεται για θηλυκό...! Αλλά μπορεί να κάνω κ λάθος!
Οπότε κ το θέμα μου σιγά σιγά θα φτάσει στο τέλος του. Το άλλο κιτρινάκι θα πάει στον Άγγελο, οπότε η μόνη μου έννοια είναι να βρω σπίτι στα 2 γκριζάκια κ έπειτα θα είμαι ήσυχη!

Πολλές φωτογραφίες από τις τελευταίες μας περιπέτειες κ βιντεάκια για να μας χαρείτε...!

Πασαλειμμένα με φαγητό...!!  






Ο μπαμπάς εν ώρα του καθήκοντος...!



"ΜΑΜΑΑΑΑΑΑ......ΠΕΙΝΑΩΩΩΩΩ"


















*

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

τα μωρακια!
μεγαλωσαν και αυτα τερμα!

βικυ σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ για αυτο το πανεμορφο δωρο,δεν βλεπω την ωρα!

----------


## cypand

ωραίαααα.!!!!!!!

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

τι να πει κανεις για αυτες τις φατσες.... απλα υπεροχα ολα!! κ μεγαλωνουν πολυ γρηγορα τα ατιμα!! μπραβο σου βικυ! να τα χαιρεσαι!!  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:

----------


## tarirs

Να τα χαιροσαστε παιδια,και τον αγγελο και την Βικη,παντα τετοια ευχομα με χαρες συγχαρητηρια,για την αγαπη που τους προσφερετε απλωχερα...

----------


## Ηρακλής

Πανέμορφες οι φατσουλες σου Βίκυ!!!Πως μεγαλώσανε έτσι τα άτιμα,όσο περνάει ο καιρός και βλέπω μέσα από βίντεο και φωτογραφίες την κατασκευή σου για τα τσουλουφακια τόσο ποιο πολύ μου αρεσι!!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ηρακλη η κατασκευη ειναι και ομορφη,και μεγαλη και λειτουργικη εχω να πω οπως την ειδα!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

ΚΟΥΚΛΙΑ!!!!! ΚΟΥΚΛΙΑ!!!!! ΚΟΥΚΛΙΑ!!!!!

Να σου ζησουν και να τα χαιρεσαι Βικυ!!!

----------


## mariakappa

λιωνωωωωωωωω :Jumping0044:

----------


## svevo30

Βίκυ έχεις γεμίσει τον τόπο με πανέμορφα κοκατιλάκια, να τα χαίρεσαι!!!!!

----------


## lenia

πω πω είναι πανέμορφα!!!!!!!! είσαι καλή μαμά γι' αυτό και σε ανταμείβουν....!!!!!!!!!!!! να τα χαίρεσαι !!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Μας εχεις τρελανει Βικυ :Happy:  Λυπήσου μας!!!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

χαχαχα... Αντρέα υπόσχομαι πως ήταν, αν όχι το τελευταίο, σίγουρα ένα από τα τελευταία ποστ στο θέμα αυτό!

----------


## kaveiros

Ειναι η μανα μου εδω, της τα εδειξα τωρα και μου λεει... Δε πιστευω να τα παρεις κι αυταααα? χαχαχαχα λεω οχι αυτα δεν ειναι δικα μας  :Happy:  υπεροχα ειναι παντως.

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

> Μας εχεις τρελανει Βικυ Λυπήσου μας!!!!!


+10000000000000000000000

Ετοιμος ειμαι να παω να αγορασω cockatiel...

----------


## ria

Βικυ τα υπογλωσσια παρακαλω!!!!!!!!!!! αχ!!!!!!!!!! πεθαινω απλα κουκλακια!!!!!!!!

----------


## Georgia_io

Βικάκι ευχαριστούμε που μοιράστηκες την ευτυχία σου  :Happy: 

Να σου ζήσουν τα φτερωτά σου φιλαράκια!!!

----------


## Georgia_io

Επισκέφτηκα τα ζουζούνια σήμερα!!!! Είναι υπέροχα!!! Όλα ένα και ένα  :Happy:

----------


## vikitaspaw

πωπω πως μεγαλωσαν!! κανονικα κοκατιλ εγιναν οχι αστεια!! Πανεμορφα ειναι να τα χαιρομαστε ολοι! χεχεχε.....
 Μην παρεξηγηθουν οι υπ0ολοιποι, αλλα λογω εξεταστικης δεν πολυ μπαινω- χεχε- μπαινω μονο για να δω αν εχει ανεβασει θεμα η Βίκυ! Θα επανελθω ομως δριμυτερηηηηη!!

----------


## marlene

> Επισκέφτηκα τα ζουζούνια σήμερα!!!! Είναι υπέροχα!!! Όλα ένα και ένα



*Georgia_io,  εσύ πότε θα πάρεις κοκατιλάκι....?????*  :Party0035:   :Party0035:   :Party0035:   :Party0035:   :Party0035:

----------


## Georgia_io

> *Georgia_io,  εσύ πότε θα πάρεις κοκατιλάκι....?????*


Μη με χτυπάς εκει που ποναω τώρα...  :sad:  Να βάλω λίγο κάποια πράγματα σε μια σειρά και μετα, κρίμα θα είναι τώρα με τον τροπο ζωής που εχω...

----------


## serafeim

βικυ ποτε θα τα δω απο κοντα; χεχεχε

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

*βικυ,ξερεις ε...οταν εχουμε επισκεψεις το κρυβουμε το μωρο μη μας το κλεψουν...

----------


## Antigoni87

*ΣΟΚ ΣΟΚ ΣΟΚ ΣΟΚ!!!!!!!!!!
Βίκυ, οι φωτό σου περιττό να πω ότι είναι επαγγελματικές, με φλας ή χωρίς*  :Anim 59: 
*αλλά τα μωρά σου είναι απλώς παραμυθένια! Τα χαζεύω τόση ώρα, ανέτρεξα και στις μωρουδίστικες φωτό και έπαθα σοκ με την εξέλιξη!!
Στα είπα και από τηλ, αλλά εύχομαι και από εδώ να σου ζήσουν και να δούμε ακόμη πιο μακριές ουρίτσες σύντομα!!!* :Happy0196:

----------


## vikitaspaw

> *βικυ,ξερεις ε...οταν εχουμε επισκεψεις το κρυβουμε το μωρο μη μας το κλεψουν...


]

Ειπα να το προτεινω κ εγω αλλα κρατηθηκα μη με πουν κακια... :Evilgrin0010:

----------


## marlene

*xexexxxxx..... Παιδιά, καμία παρεξήγηση..... Με αυτά τα μωρά είναι κάτι που όλοι οι μελλοντικοί κοκατιλο-γονείς είχαμε σκεφτεί...!!!!!     *

----------


## serafeim

εγω τωρα που βρισκομαι θεσσαλονικη μου εχουν μπει ιδεες να κλεψω αλλα δεν ξερω που μενει η βικυ πολυ τυ τυχερη...

----------


## panos70

Βικυ πο πο  τι ομορφα μωρα ειναι αυτα και πως μεγαλωσαν  φτου φτου φτου να τα χαιρεσαι !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Φανταστικά μωρά!!! Πανέμορφες οι foto και τα video. Μπράβο Βίκυ!!! Συγχαρητήρια για όλα!!! (....πώς.... αντέχεις και τα δίνεις;;; !!! εμένα δεν θα.... ''μου πήγαινε η καρδιά μου''!! Θα ήθελα -δυστυχώς!- να τα κρατήσω  ΟΛΑ!!!!!!

----------


## marlene

*... Αγαπάει και τους ανθρώπους που τα δίνει, όπως την αγαπούν και εκείνοι ..  

Αλλά καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς, Νατάσσα..!*

----------


## maria-karolina

Αχχχ... Τι μου κάνεις...

----------


## nuntius

πωπωπωπω, κάτι μανάρια... να τα χαίρονται οι γονείς τους και οι παππούδες τους!!! ελπίζω οι προπαππούδες να μην γκρινιάζουν για την πολλή κουτσουλιά ε!!!
εγώ ποιο να κλέψω;;;;  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## vicky_ath

Νuntiaki δεν έμεινε κανένα για να κλέψεις....!!! χαχαχα!!!



Ξεκινώντας από αριστερά: Το πρώτο θα κρατήσω εγώ...  :winky:  κ τα υπόλοιπα *ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2, NikolWitch, vikitaspaw* & *Antigoni87*

----------


## maria-karolina

ένα κιτρινούλι κλέψε και κάνε το μου δώρο στα γενεθλιάκια μου! ένας μήνας έμεινε  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## maria-karolina

2o ή 4ο!!!

----------


## nuntius

Βικόνι, δεν είπα να μου δώσεις...να κλέψω είπα...χεχεχε
Μάλλον της Βίκυστασπάει θα βουτήξω...έχει ζακό αυτή...δε θα στενοχωρηθεί...χεχεχε

Εσύ, πριγκηπέσσα, θες γκρίζα νύφη...οι κίτρινες δεν είναι καλές...βλέπε Λίλι!

----------


## vicky_ath

Καρολινάκι μου όλα αγόραροι πρέπει να μου βγήκαν.... τι να τον κάνεις άλλον ένα εσύ??
Εκτός από της Αντιγόνης, για το οποίο κρατάω μια επιφύλαξη αφού δεν έχει κάνει ακόμα κάποια χαρακτηριστική κίνηση/ήχο αρσενικού...!

----------


## maria-karolina

Αμάν αυτός ο Φάμπιο! Είπαμε να υπερισχύσει στο χρώμα, όχι και στο φύλο!!! πφφφ κάντε καμιά γέννα ακόμα ρε, θέλω θηλυκιά Φάμπιο, δηλαδή τίποτα δεν σέβεσαι ρε Βίκυ? χαχαχχα

Εσύ μικρέ χασοδίκη, τα γενέθλιά μου να μην ξεχνάμε! Ένα κιτρινάκι θέλω...

----------


## nuntius

Εγώ θέλω Φάμπιο Φάμπιο Φάμπιο 100%...100% Φάμπιο και 100% αρσενικό...για να βγάλουμε κιτρινοτσούλουφα!! Κανονίσου Βίκυ...μεταβίβασε τις παραγγελίες μας στον μικρό μπαμπά σου!!!  :winky: 

Εσύ μικρή σουπιά, μία Λίλι θες...μουχαχαχα

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

τι εγινε βικυ τη δαγκωσαμε τη λαμαρινα με το μικρο?

*κατω τα χερια απο το δευτερο θα γινει χααααμοοοος!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

εεεεε....τι γινεται εδω περα?? Κατω τα χερια απ τα κιτρινακια θα γινουν Θεσσαλοι κ οι δυο!! Κ κυριως κατω τα χερια απ τον Ντέμη μου!! χεχε...το χρωσταω το ονομα στον Δημητρη..jk21....

----------


## Lucky Witch

Bίκυ μου σε ευχαριστώ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ για το μπουμπούκι που θα μου δώσεις!!!
Την καλύτερη παρ'εα θα κάνει στην Χοντρούλα,Ζέμπρα & Νταρκη.
Να είσαι καλά....και χαίρομαι που θα κρατήσεις το άλλο γκριζάκι :Love0040:

----------


## vicky_ath

Το να κρατήσουμε το μικρό ήταν απαίτηση της μαμάς μου παιδιά... όχι πως εγώ δεν το ήθελα φυσικά, αλλά δεν τολμούσα να το προτείνω καθώς περίμενα πως θα με βρίσει αν της έλεγα να έχουμε και τρίτο πουλάκι.... χαχαχαχα!
Αλλά τις προάλλες μου είπε από μόνη της "αυτό το μωρό θέλω να το κρατήσουμε"...!!! Ποια είμαι εγώ να της χαλάσω χατίρι???????  :winky:

----------


## Georgia_io

> το να κρατήσουμε το μικρό ήταν απαίτηση της μαμάς μου παιδιά... όχι πως εγώ δεν το ήθελα φυσικά, αλλά δεν τολμούσα να το προτείνω καθώς περίμενα πως θα με βρίσει αν της έλεγα να έχουμε και τρίτο πουλάκι.... χαχαχαχα!
> αλλά τις προάλλες μου είπε από μόνη της "αυτό το μωρό θέλω να το κρατήσουμε"...!!! ποια είμαι εγώ να της χαλάσω χατίρι???????


σου είπα... ένα έπρεπε να μείνει σπίτι  :Happy:  αν αλλάξατε γνώμη εδώ είμαι  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Georgia_io

Α, ποιο γκρίζο κρατήσατε; Το κουτσομπόλικο;

----------


## vicky_ath

> Α, ποιο γκρίζο κρατήσατε; Το κουτσομπόλικο;


χαχαχαχα!! Ναι ναι... αυτό Γεωργία!!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

....άντε, ''να σου ζήσει!!'' και πάλι το μικρό Βίκυ!!  -τώρα που ...''έμεινε'' σπίτι και ...κατοχυρώθηκε δικό σου!!!

Να τα χαίρεστε και οι υπόλοιποι τέσσερεις τα άλλα αδερφάκια!! Είναι πανέμορφα!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

η μαμα σου τα ειχε μεγαλη αγαπη βικυ! πολυ καλα θα κανετε φυσικα και θα κρατισετε...αλλα θα ζηλευει να βλεπει τα αλλα να ζευγαρωνουν οποτε αργοτερα πρεπει να κανεις τα κουμαντα σου!χαχα

----------


## ria

κουκλακια τα ζουζουνια μωρε ..καλα εκανες βικυ και κρατησες ενα μπεμπακι!!!!ειναι ερωτας πως να αντισταθει η μαμα σε μια τετοια φατσουλα!!!!!!! :Evilgrin0039:

----------


## vikitaspaw

Να συνεχισω εγω το θεμα λιιιγο ακομα κ να πω πως οντως γιναμε μια μεγααααλη οικογενεια εδω μεσα αφου απο χθες εχω το μωρακι της Βίκης, τον Ντεμη κ μου χει κλεψει την καρδια κ συντομα κ αλλοι θα χουν απο ενα αδεφακι του Ντεμη μου!! Κατ αρχην να ευχαριστησω την Βίκυ που μου το εμπιστευτηκε κ μας εκανε οικογενειακως χαρουμενους!! Γνωριστηκαμε κ απο κοντα με τη Βίκυ κ ειναι πραγματικα...να μιλησω λιγο στη γλωσσα μου δεν ξερω αν επιτρεπεται...και γαμω τα ατομα...!! Ολη η παπαγαλοοικογενεια ειναι σουπερ, η ανθρωποοικογενεια απ τις καλυτερες κ τα πουλακια της ζουνε σα βασιλιαδες!! Θα σας τον παρουσιασω συντομα στο αναλογο θεμα με πολλες-πολλες φωτο απ τις σκανταλιες του που πραγματικα τελειωμο δεν εχουν!
Ενα που με ανησυχει λιγο (βασικα δεν ξερω αν με ανησυχει ή αν μ αρεσει...) ειναι που δεν τρωει τπτ μονος του παρα μονο οτι του δωσουμε εμεις...κ το μπολακι με τα σπορια πρεπει να το κραταει καποιος...αν το αφησουμε κατω, σταματαει κ το φαι...τι να πω...αυριο θα το παω στα δικα μου τα αλλα δυο κ ευελπιστω να τα πανε καλα κ να του μαθουν να γινει λιγο παραπανω κοκατιλ!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Βίκη σε ευχαριστώ και εγώ και όλη μου η οικογένεια, φτερωτή και μη για τα καλά λόγια!!
Η μαμά μου σας κατασυμπάθησε, το ίδιο και εγώ και χαίρομαι που το πουλάκι πήγε σε τέτοια χέρια!! Εγώ εύχομαι μόνο να είναι υγιές και να σας κάνει χαρούμενους!

Όσο γι' αυτό που ανησυχείς, μάλλον είναι από το σοκ της αλλαγής.. εδώ μια χαρά έτρωγε τα πάντα μόνο του! Εμένα μόνο για να του δίνω τις φραουλίτσες και τα corn flakes με εκμεταλλευόταν το τέρας... χα χα χα!!!
Εχτές ξέχασα να σου πω, πως λατρεύει το φρέσκο αυγό και το ρύζι! Κ επειδή είναι μικρό ακόμα, μπορείς να του δίνεις αρκετά χωρίς να φοβάσαι ότι θα το παχύνεις!

----------


## Antigoni87

Βικάκι μου, ένα κι ένα είναι όλα τα φατσόνια, αλλάαααα.... να ευλογήσω κι εγώ τα γένια μου, το μικράκι μου είναι μια γλύκααα!!!  :Happy:  :Happy:  Ντροπαλό και συνεσταλμένο!!!! Ανυπομονώ να το θαυμάσω από κοντά!! Ο Φλόυντ χτες που το άκουσε στο τηλέφωνο να μουρμουρίζει, έστησε αυτί κι άρχισε να το φωνάζει!!Το μόνο που με απασχολεί είναι ότι με το ωράριό μου θα βλέπω το μικρό μόνο 3 ώρες τα μεσημέρια, Δε-Τε απογευμα και ΣΚ... Δηλαδή όχι κάθε μέρα πολλές ώρες, ώστε να με συνηθίσει. Αλλά αν τα πάει γενικώς καλά με όλους, εκτός από εσένα και τους δικούς σου που έχει συνηθίσει, πιστεύω θα με μάθει γρήγορα!! (Ο Φλόυντ, λες και ξέρει πως γράφω γι αυτό, το έριξε στο χορό και τραγουδάει το Κιλ Μπιλ!).Λέω να το μάθω επίσης να δέχεται τις μετακινήσεις με αμάξι, για να το παίρνω μαζί μου στις εκδρομές!  :Happy:  :Happy:

----------


## Antigoni87

"Ξεφύλλισα" ακόμη μια φορά το θέμα καιξαναέπαθα νταμπλά με τις υπέροχες φωτό και τα βίντεοοοο!! Μήηηπως έχουμε φωτό του μικρού μου, πορτραίτο ή ολόσωμη, για να την κάνω wallpaper; Χαχαχα!!!  :Happy:  Αν ναι, ανέβασέ την με την πρώτη ευκαιρίαααααααααα!!!!!! ::  :Jumping0045:

----------


## Antigoni87

Να πω ένα  ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ ευχαριστώ στη Βίκυ που μου χάρισε ένα γλυκύτατο τσουλούφιιιιι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Έχω τρελαθεί!!! Βικάκι μου, χίλια ευχαριστώ για την εμπιστοσύνη σου, θα φροντίσω να περάσει ζωή χαρισάμενη ο θησαυρός μου  :Happy:   :Happy: , και να έρχεσαι πιο συχνά Αθήνα να σε βλέπει! Πόσο χαίρομαι με την "κουμπαριά" μας, γιατί ήσουν κ είσαι υπέροχη φίλη, αλλά ειδικά τώρα...! Ποιος μας πιάνει!!  :Jumping0045:  Ανοίγω θέμα με τις πρώτες φωτό του μωρού στο νέο του σπίτι!!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Με την σειρά μου να ευχαριστήσω ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ την Βίκυ μας για το γκριζάκι που μου χάρισε πριν 3 μέρες.
Είναι τερατάκι, κάνει όλο σκανταλιές και είναι πολύ τρυφερούλη!!!!Πανέμορφο.
Αντιγόνη κουμπαριά number 2
Darky-Floyd
2 γκριζάκια!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Antigoni87

Χαχαχα!! Σωστά τα λες Νικόλ!!! ::  Πολλαπλή κουμπαριά! Να χαιρόμαστε τα μπεμπάκια μας λοιπόν!!! Παρόμοιοι χαρακτήρες, όλο σκανταλιές και νάζια !!!  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Τελικα ολα τα μικρα βγηκαν ΠΟΛΥ φαγανα!!!!!!

Ματι να μην τα πιασει..... το πρωτο μωρακι λοιπον του παραμυθιου σε φαγοποτι.... χα χα χα χαχα

----------


## vicky_ath

Ο καημένος ο Ζιπάκος... τι τραβάει δίπλα στη Φλάτζα???????? χαχαχαχα!

----------


## dxr-halk

Να σου ζήσουν είναι υπέροχα.

----------


## mitsman

> Ο καημένος ο Ζιπάκος... τι τραβάει δίπλα στη Φλάτζα???????? χαχαχαχα!


ΑΥΤΟ ξαναπες το!!!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Ο καημένος ο Ζιπάκος... τι τραβάει δίπλα στη Φλάτζα???????? χαχαχαχα!

----------


## Antigoni87

Χαχαχα!!! Ρε παιδί, βάλε ένα δεύτερο αυγουλάκι!!! Δεν την αντιλαμβάνεσαι την κατάφωρη αδικία;;; Χαχαχα!! Λαιμαργία από τις λίγες  :Party0016:  :Party0016: !!!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Πω!! πω!!! τι... μονοφαγάς!!! και τι... φαγοπότι!!! πω!! πω!! να το φάει ΟΛΟ μόνος του!!! πω! πω!!

----------


## mitsman

Ειδες ειδες Νατασσα.... η Βικυ θα μας στειλε φυλακη!!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

αν και αργισαμε...απο χθες ομως ειναι και το δικο μας μωρο στο σπιτι μας...ενα πανεμορφο υσιχο πουλακι και ισως το μονο θηλυκο της παρεας...
*υπερευχαριστουμε*  τη βικυ για τη μικρη ειναι μια γλυκα(και η βικυ και το μωρο!)!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Happy End όπως θα λέγαμε και στις ταινίες λοιπόν.... τα 7 μικράκια βρίσκονται στα καλύτερα χέρια!!!
Και επιτέλους στο σπίτι μου επικρατεί ησυχία.... χαχαχα! Αν και με το μωρό-τέρας που αποφάσισα να κρατήσω για μένα δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο την έχω διασφαλίσει!  :winky: 

Σας προτρέπω να χαρίσετε έστω ένα πουλάκι κάποια στιγμή στη ζωή σας.. τα συναισθήματα είναι ανεκτίμητα!!!
Ευχαριστώ όλους σας για τα όμορφα σχόλια, τη συμπαράσταση και το ενδιαφέρον!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

Εμεις σε ευχαριστουμε Βίκη για τη χαρα που μας εδωσες!!
Μιτσμαν πολυ χαιρομαι που τα βλεπω ετσι φαγανουλικα ειδικα αυτα τα δυο, δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις τι χαρα παιρνω!!!
Αγγελε κ το διδυμακι το δικο μου ισως ειναι θυληκο...τι να πω..μεχρι στιγμης δεν εχει πει νοτα ακομα...μονο σκανταλιες κανει! Τωρα τον εχω διπλα μου στο μπαλκονι με χαρνες κ απολαμβανουμε τον ηλιακο....φοβερη παρειτσα για μενα τωρα ειδικα που τα αλλα ζευγαρωνουν κ δεν τα πειραζω καθολου!!..
παρτε ματι τι ωραια περναμε με το μωρο της Βίκυς....

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

βικυ(που τα σπας) αν καταφερω σε λιγο καιρο και μαθει το χαρνες θα κανονισουμε για βολτα μαζι!
και αυτο ομορφο ειναι οπως ολα...αλλαααα,της κουκουβαγιας το παιδι...

----------


## mitsman

θα του βαψεις τα νυχια????? ειναι οικολογικο το χρωμα?

----------


## vikitaspaw

> θα του βαψεις τα νυχια????? ειναι οικολογικο το χρωμα?



χαχαχα...ναι θα του τα κανω ενα φουξι ωραιο που ναι κ της μοδας φετος!! Βεβαια δεν ταιριαζει με το χαρνες...φουξ με κοκκινο....??? τς τς τς τς...κιτς! δε λεει...
Ασε μου χει ξεπαστρεψει τα λουλουδια..ουτε κουνελι να τανε...

----------


## KNT

Βικι πολυ ομορφα τα μικρα σου!Τα δαχτυλιδια ειναι σημαντικο να τα εχουν τα πουλια?

----------


## vicky_ath

Ευχαριστώ Κωνσταντίνε! Τα δαχτυλίδια είναι η ταυτότητα του πουλιού. Έτσι γνωρίζουμε από που προήλθε και πότε γεννηθηκε!

----------


## KNT

Mπορω να τα προμηθευτω απο pet shop?

----------


## vicky_ath

*Δαχτυλίδια στα πουλιά*Τα κλειστού τύπου δαχτυλίδια τα προμηθεύεσαι απο συλλόγους στους οποίους πρέπει να είσαι μελος.
Στα πετ σοπ μπορεις να βρεις  ανοιχτου τύπου δαχτυλίδια κυρίως!

----------


## KNT

Τι συλλογοι ειναι αυτοι?Συλλογος φιλων κοκατιλ/πουλιων ?
Συγνωμη εαν σε πρηζω απλα προσφατα αρχισα να ασχολουμε με τα κοκατιλ και δε ξερω και πολλα ακομη

----------


## vicky_ath

Είναι σύλλογοι πτηνών. Που διοργανώνουν εκθέσεις κτλ. 
Εγώ δεν είμαι εγγεγραμένη σε κάποιον, όπως έγραψα και στην αρχή του θέματος τα δαχτυλίδια μου τα χάρισε η Πωλίνα, ήταν δικα της!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Βίκυ,  υπέροχες foto!!! στο μπαλκόνι με harness!! Σίγουρα, αυτό με τα φυτά είναι ένα θέμα. Μπορούν να τα.... ''ξεπαστρέψουν'' όλα, σε μηδέν χρόνο!!!! 
Το έχει συνηθίσει το δικό σου το harness?? Δεν το τσιμπάει;;; Δεν το ενοχλεί;;;

----------


## Athina

*ερωτισούλα!!!Τα δύο πρώτα μωράκια που είχαν μεταξύ τους μόνο μια μέρα διαφορά πώς τα αναγνώριζες τις πρώτες μέρες πριν βγάλουν το φτέρωμα??  ::

----------


## vicky_ath

Αθηνά φαινόταν η διαφορά τους έστω και με τις 24 ώρες διαφορά!  :winky: 
Όταν μεγάλωσαν είχα μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα γιατι όλο και περισσότερο έμοιαζαν, αλλά τα ξεχώριζα από τα κίτρινα πουπουλα στο σβέρκο, που είχαν διαφορετικό "σχέδιο" το καθένα!

Το ολοκληρωτικό μπέρδεμα το είχα πάθει στη δεύτερη γέννα που μέσα σε 3 μέρες μου γεννήθηκαν και τα 5 πουλάκια!! χαχαχαχα!! Είχα χάσει τα αυγά με τα πασχάλια... ξεχώριζα μόνο το μεγαλύτερο και το μικρότερο!  :Happy:

----------

